# UEFA EURO2016



## Vergennes

Hi,I thought it would be interesting to have a thread where we could post all the news,all the videos,the images of the EURO2016 that will kick off in two days with the opening match seeing France vs Romania. 














-
Everything you need to know in 60 seconds.





-
The event will see a massive deployment of nearly 100.000 soldiers,paramilitary officers and police officers and also private security staff. The main threat remain terrorism,and the security services have prepared themselves to deal with any kind of attack. There is also a fear because of hooligans.









-
@Taygibay @mike2000 is back @waz @SMS Derfflinger @Bundeswehr @vostok @Blue Marlin @xenon54 @Providence @flamer84 @MarkusS 

Feel free to post anything related to your own teams or anything you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windows 10

I am supporting Germany. Was a supporter of Italy since 1990 but I have change side now. Hope Germany makes it.

@ Vauban how is the atmosphere in France ? Are you going to watch it in stadium ? Who is favorite according to you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Heja Sverige! cant wait for the games to begin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

Go England

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

Windows 10 said:


> @ Vauban how is the atmosphere in France ? Are you going to watch it in stadium ? Who is favorite according to you ?



The security services are on the edge because this event has been threatened by various terrorist groups and because we are in state of emergency. There are controls on the borders and if I'm not wrong more than 18.000 people have been barred from entering our territory since the november attacks. So expect maybe a little bit paranoia ?
-
As for me,and if time permits,I'll go to the fan zone (In Paris) and watch the matches on giant screens and hoping everything goes well. 
-
The french side of me tells me that we are going to win.






But I really think that Germany is going to win it,all the way.  @Bundeswehr

Interestingly,I really hated soccer some times ago,but found a taste for it.


----------



## Parul

Best of Luck to all the Teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

And let the best team win!
@Vauban You call a real football with that strange American word "soccer"? Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Come on England!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur

I will support England and then Turkey/Albania.
COYE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

GO GERMANY, GO GERMANY!!!

Honestly, i don`t know, it seems to me as if the team lost their will...we will see, we were at best in the tournaments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vergennes

@bsruzm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bsruzm

Vauban said:


> @bsruzm
> 
> View attachment 309464



___

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

We will play against Croatia on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

*Euro 2016 social activity will determine Eiffel Tower's colors*

The UEFA Euro 2016 soccer tournament kicks off next week, and fans will have the opportunity to show their team spirit via the Eiffel Tower. Tournament sponsor Orange, a French wireless carrier, will light up the Paris landmark in the colors of the most popular team based on social media activity across Twitter, Facebook and Instagram. Posts will be counted from 12:01 AM until 9:30 PM local time the following evening during the month-long event set to take place in France. At that time, the team/nation with the most activity will have its colors displayed on the iconic structure.

Of course, there's plenty of opportunities for abusive language and trollish behavior. Orange says it has a crew of moderators and only hand-picked posts will be displayed on-site, projected onto the Eiffel Tower. What's more, the carrier says it won't count any social updates that contain "blacklisted" words. If the 2014 World Cup was any indication, the internetloves international soccer, so there's sure to be a flurry of activity -- especially now that there's _some_ added incentive*.*

*http://www.engadget.com/2016/06/01/euro-2016-social-activity-eiffel-tower-color/

And till now, result are.











*
I wonder what will be the results during the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nevsky

I got my fingers crossed for Russia, but Im pretty sure that our maximum is the round of 16, maybe quarter-finals if we got lucky.
I guess Germany will win the thing, but France and Spain have their chances as well.Im sure England will fail as they always do and tbh dont understand the whole hype around Belgium.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

My bet is either Ispanya or Almanya will win.
But my heart is with the team with the biggest heart <3 Turkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_21

For the first time in history I think England are going into the tournament in a good shape . Jamie vardy , harry kane , wayne rooney . I feel they can do well this time. Otherwise we all know what they end up doing in tournaments. 

England is like the South africa of football. Wins most friendlies but flops in tournaments .

My teams to Win

1. Germany
2. England
3. France


----------



## Yeezy

Will be cheering for Turkey, even bought a Arda Turan jersey.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

A 'funny' news while waiting the event to kick off in the coming hours seeing France vs Romania. 
-
*Euro 2016: Uefa red-faced as mascot shares name with sex toy*






Super Victor was designed by Euro 2016 organisers as a small boy with a cape and superpowers, but he shares his name with a sex toy.

In a build-up marked by tension over weightier matters, Euro 2016 organisers face embarrassment of a different kind after it emerged their mascot shares its name with a popular sex toy.

Uefa is hoping for a sizeable income from merchandising featuring the Euro 2016 mascot, a small boy sporting a cape with superpowers called Super Victor.

But potential purchasers face a surprise when they search for the name of the toy online, with the results split between a sex toy available from sites such as Amazon and products featuring the tournament mascot.

The character was unveiled in November 2014, then nameless, at a France friendly, as the build-up to Euro 2016 began. The public were then invited to vote in a social media poll, with Super Victor beating Driblou and Goalix to become the official name.

Uefa said the name was based on the idea of victory and refers to the super powers the small boy gained when he found a magic cape, boots and ball. A spokesman added: ”All we can say is that they [the sex aids] are not produced by Uefa.”

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/jun/09/uefa-euro-2016-mascot-sex-toy

-
@vostok Who will you support ? Russia or Ukraine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Vauban said:


> -
> @vostok Who will you support ? Russia or Ukraine ?


Both.
If there were other former Soviet republics I would support them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

@Vauban i thought we were frends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

not a big fan of soccer (football) but I really love watching the National teams play though.


rooting for England

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Blue Marlin said:


> @Vauban i thought we were frends



I was like 'WTF,this hasn't even started and supporters are nearly slaughtering each others." 
Anyway,thanks to the police work for bringing calm and maintaining the order and avoid total anarchy. 
@mike2000 is back @Providence @waz @Kaptaan thank you guys for somewhat turning Marseilles into an england colony,lol.










BTW,I probably spotted a british police officer.






No you dared,lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## topgun047

I am supporting Germany this time but my favorite player is Pogba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Emotions asides I think most probable to win in order are:-

1. Germany
2. Spain
3. France (edit)

Let's see what happens ....

@Vauban That's just friendly banter. What's few punches and bruised faces between mates?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

1) Germany
2) France
3) Spain
Russia and Belgium do have chances as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Kaptaan said:


> Emotions asides I think most probable to win in order are:-
> 
> 1. Germany
> 2. Spain
> 3. Germany
> 
> Let's see what happens ....
> 
> @Vauban That's just friendly banter. What's few punches and bruised faces between mates?





Srinivas said:


> 1) Germany
> 2) France
> 3) Spain
> Russia and Belgium do have chances as well.




I think we have chances against Germany, we have beaten then 2-0 back in November..... @SMS Derfflinger 
Sadly,we couldn't enjoy this great victory when we saw what happened this night...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Vauban said:


> I was like 'WTF,this hasn't even started and supporters are nearly slaughtering each others."
> Anyway,thanks to the police work for bringing calm and maintaining the order and avoid total anarchy.
> @mike2000 is back @Providence @waz @Kaptaan* thank you guys for somewhat turning Marseilles into an england colony,lol.*


thats the plan
the british police would be there there were in spain too or was that ibiza?
frenchy you better keep the beer comming they get p!ssed off when there none left.

were proper migrants bringing in red notes (we dont do euros)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Deutschland Deutschland Deutschland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Vauban said:


> I think we have chances against Germany


You* do*. I was meant to list you guy's at No.3 but by mistake ended placing Germany twice. I edited it now.



Blue Marlin said:


> red notes


I hope to never see the day this goes. The British pound. Sweetest currency in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Vauban said:


> I think we have chances against Germany, we have beaten then 2-0 back in November..... @SMS Derfflinger
> Sadly,we couldn't enjoy this great victory when we saw what happened this night...



As an Arsenal fc fan I want Giroud, Koschealny to do well!
This France team has world class talent who are doing well in their respective leagues.

Griezmann, Kante, Pogba are some examples.

I like Pogba reminds me Arsenal captain Patrick Viera. Though Pogba is more attack oriented.

All the best France!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

france really has some pull in this cup with some awesome players in their camp... but England all the way for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Providence said:


> france really has some pull in this cup with some awesome players in their camp... but England all the way for me


England don't win anything , there is no such thing as trophy in their dictionary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Everyone's ready it seems !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Vauban said:


> I was like 'WTF,this hasn't even started and supporters are nearly slaughtering each others."
> Anyway,thanks to the police work for bringing calm and maintaining the order and avoid total anarchy.
> @mike2000 is back @Providence @waz @Kaptaan thank you guys for somewhat turning Marseilles into an england colony,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW,I probably spotted a british police officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you dared,lol.


Lol yes there are quite a number of British security services there, cooperating with their french counterparts in tackling potential terrorists and trouble makers.



Kaptaan said:


> You* do*. I was meant to list you guy's at No.3 but by mistake ended placing Germany twice. I edited it now.
> 
> 
> I hope to never see the day this goes. The British pound. Sweetest currency in the world.



we will never EVER change our currency the pound. The TIME we could have done it while joining the E.U is long gone. Today there is zero chance WHATSOEVER. Any PM that tries to do that will be committing political suicide.
Why change a currency that has served us well, is one of the most powerful and used currencies in the world, is the world's third largest reserve currency just behind the dollar and Euro. NEVER change a winning solution.
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/02/cameron-secures-special-status-uk-eu-160219223309449.html

http://www.pieria.co.uk/articles/the_biggest_reason_britain_can_never_join_the_euro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damm1t

GOO TÜR Kİİ YEEE .... We usually play miserable in the qualification groups, we always leave it to the last second but once we get the finals.... This is our arena 






Our motto;

It's not over unless we say it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

England has never played a final in Euro Cup, i don't even know if they played a semi final. England got absolutely no chance here. German Panzer or the Espanyol will get the cup. But i will have several heart attacks if Turkey plays like we played in 2008 
And our group is literally the death group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Vauban said:


> I was like 'WTF,this hasn't even started and supporters are nearly slaughtering each others."
> Anyway,thanks to the police work for bringing calm and maintaining the order and avoid total anarchy.
> @mike2000 is back @Providence @waz @Kaptaan thank you guys for somewhat turning Marseilles into an england colony,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW,I probably spotted a british police officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you dared,lol.



Most of our fans are great. You do get the drunken idiots who give the country a bad name. I am more than happy for the French police to crack them around the heads and send them home. But mind you, there has some provocation from local French hooligans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

waz said:


> Most of our fans are great. You do get the drunken idiots who give the country a bad name. I am more than happy for the French police to crack them around the heads and send them home. But mind you, there has some provocation from local French hooligans.



Hooligans remain Hooligans whatever their nationalities are. 
Of course a little minority want to p*ss off the majority who just want to enjoy great matches together whatever the result is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Someone get cold water. 








For those who didnt get it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Vauban said:


> Hooligans remain Hooligans whatever their nationalities are.
> Of course a little minority want to p*ss off the majority who just want to enjoy great matches together whatever the result is.



Yes, anyway let's look forward to a great tournament. France are great hosts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Not sure why Rooney is there


----------



## Grevion

Group F is the toughest group I see. France is gonna win this one. But my heart still wants england to be the champion


----------



## Windows 10

First match is bw France vs Romania. All the very best @Vauban @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @flamer84

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

France have to be the favourites, although you can never write the Germans off in big tournaments. Kick off in 15 min

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

litefire said:


> Group F is the toughest group I see. France is gonna win this one. But my heart still wants england to be the champion


F is toughest? Lol Austria Hungary Iceland Portugal.
Group D: Croatia Czech Spain Turkey. 
That's the group of death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Nice and short opening ceremony. That is very good too long opening celebrations makes it really boring.


Zulkarneyn said:


> F is toughest? Lol Austria Hungary Iceland Portugal.
> Group D: Croatia Czech Spain Turkey.
> That's the group of death


I said that because both Austria and Hungary are a good team in europe if not the best. So it will be closed group as to which team will make it to the next round and that is my personal opinion.


----------



## Vergennes

So it has started ! 







Allez les bleus,we can do it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Vauban said:


> So it has started !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allez les bleus,we can do it !


African team got some whites this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Zulkarneyn said:


> African team got some whites this time


,valla good one.


----------



## Zulkarneyn

T-123456 said:


> ,valla good one.


Abi bi su takima bakarmisin. 2-3 beyaz gerisi kømür gibi. Bi kac arapdan haric

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Zulkarneyn said:


> Abi bi su takima bakarmisin. 2-3 beyaz gerisi kømür gibi. Bi kac arapdan haric


I believe 15% of the population has African roots and mostly ''poor'',football is almost the only chance of the youth to get some kind of recognition or a decent future in life.
Its not easy to get a good education in France and dont forget the discrimination on the job market.
So,sports(90% football) and the military are probably the only ways out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

T-123456 said:


> I believe 15% of the population has African roots and mostly ''poor'',football is almost the only chance of the youth to get some kind of recognition or a decent future in life.
> Its not easy to get a good education in France and dont forget the discrimination on the job market.
> So,sports(90% football) and the military are probably the only ways out.


I really wasnt aware of this. Cause ive been to France a lot. But people on the street were mostly white or Arabs. Thats why i find so many black Africans peculiar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

SvenSvensonov said:


> Can someone make a Croatian version of this gif?


Traitor.
Im going to ask the Viking girls to get you.



Zulkarneyn said:


> I really wasnt aware of this. Cause ive been to France a lot. But people on the street were mostly white or Arabs. Thats why i find so many black Africans peculiar


Go to Marseille,Lyon,Bordeaux and some suburbs of Paris and see.
You should ask a Frenchy,they can tell you more.

You have Benzema but you take Giroud to the EC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windows 10

Congrats @Vauban on your first win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Good match @Vauban, a little close and lucky, but neverthless good match...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

SvenSvensonov said:


> Speaking of which... were are *my Norgies*?


You asking me for* your Norgies,*what kind of a Nordic King are you?
Maybe they are conquering new worlds again,like your Murica.


----------



## Arabic_Ottoman

Go Turkey, we march.






* what the players should listen to in the dressing room.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@waz Please my friend,tell @Zulkarneyn and @T-123456 to keep this kind of discussion away from this thread as I have created it to only post *EURO2016 related news,pictures and videos only*.
Thanks.



Windows 10 said:


> Congrats @Vauban on your first win.





SMS Derfflinger said:


> Good match @Vauban, a little close and lucky, but neverthless good match...



The romanians were tough player with a very good defense,must admit it,but it's good that we won our first match and the first match of the EURO. 

But yes,a very good match and a beautiful goal from Payet that gave us victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Vauban said:


> @waz Please my friend,tell @Zulkarneyn and @T-123456 to keep this kind of discussion away from this thread as I have created it to only post *EURO2016 related news,pictures and videos only*.


Are you a dictator who wants to dictate every single post in this thread because you opened it? So far our posts have been within the European Cup, and you don't have the right to dictate anything. What a dumbass post.
Adama bak, sömürgecilik iliklerine kadar girmis kendilerini bir bok saniyorlar  zar zor bir mac yendiler Kupanin en berbat takimina karsi

Ps. love
Even French call their own team équipe Africaine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Was very impressed with the Romanians today. All they lacked was a finisher at the top, but they chased the ball with such intensity that more often than not the French midfielders lost possession.

The difference was finishing at the end of the day. The Romanians played better in many parts of the game, but the French took their chances when they came. Well done to the men in blue!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

France had a close shave but a win nevertheless @Vauban. We won't be sparing you though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Kambojaric said:


> Was very impressed with the Romanians today. All they lacked was a finisher at the top, but they chased the ball with such intensity that more often than not the French midfielders lost possession.
> 
> The difference was finishing at the end of the day. The Romanians played better in many parts of the game, but the French took their chances when they came. Well done to the men in blue!


Romania should have had another penalty,the game would have been different then but as you know,its their(France) home tournament so the referee was on their side.
Romania was better,Poyet was best.



Vauban said:


> @waz Please my friend,tell @Zulkarneyn and @T-123456 to keep this kind of discussion away from this thread as I have created it to only post *EURO2016 related news,pictures and videos only*.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The romanians were tough player with a very good defense,must admit it,but it's good that we won our first match and the first match of the EURO.
> 
> But yes,a very good match and a beautiful goal from Payet that gave us victory.


Hard to comprehend?
We were talking about the fact that most players of the French squad are of African origin,cant handle the truth,go cry in a corner and dont act like you own the place.



Zulkarneyn said:


> Are you a dictator who wants to dictate every single post in this thread because you opened it? So far our posts have been within the European Cup, and you don't have the right to dictate anything. What a dumbass post.
> Adama bak, sömürgecilik iliklerine kadar girmis kendilerini bir bok saniyorlar  zar zor bir mac yendiler Kupanin en berbat takimina karsi
> 
> Ps. love
> Even French call their own team équipe Africaine


Dont take that guy to serious,he has attention deficit disorder(yeni buldum).


----------



## Vergennes

Providence said:


> France had a close shave but a win nevertheless @Vauban. We won't be sparing you though



We wish you the best against Russia !!  @Blue Marlin
-





-
The weirdest supporter ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes




----------



## bsruzm

*Marseille police clash with fans ahead of England-Russia match*

I think French police soon will strike, too* *
____
*TURKEY VS CROATIA PREDICTION & PREVIEW EURO 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes




----------



## Windows 10

Next match is going to be interesting one. Even though England is favorite but I always put my money on under dogs. I will support Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

I really dont belive what Russia and England fans are doing...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741670433997619200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741656526344048640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741659247235207168


----------



## Windows 10

BRICSFTW said:


> I really dont belive what Russia and England fans are doing...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741670433997619200
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741656526344048640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741659247235207168



May God shower his blessings on wounded fellow. May he recover and live a long healthy life.

Sad. All this for a soccer match.

@waz @Steve781 @Blue Marlin @mike2000 is back @vostok @ptldM3 Good luck to all of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Windows 10 said:


> May God give shower his blessings on wounded fellow. May he recover and live a long healthy life.
> 
> Sad. All this for a soccer match.
> 
> @waz @Steve781 @Blue Marlin @mike2000 is back @vostok @ptldM3 Good luck to all of you.


Why people here use that ugly American word "soccer"? It's called football !!!
Football fans are tough guys. Streetfights for them is normal life.I just wish noone to be killed.


----------



## Vergennes

Congratulations to both team for this match,but a lot of missed opportunities for England !
@vostok @SvenSvensonov @BRICSFTW @Steve781 @Providence @mike2000 is back @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin





-​@xenon54 @Sinan @bsruzm Good luck for tomorrow against Croatia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mediocre players can't afford to be complacent. That's why England got punished at the dying seconds. Happens everytime with England. Overrated players get exposed too quickly in big tournaments. Happened in Brazil 2014...France 2016 won't be any different either!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Steve781

Vauban said:


> Congratulations to both team for this match,but a lot of missed opportunities for England !
> @vostok @SvenSvensonov @BRICSFTW @Steve781 @Providence @mike2000 is back @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin
> 
> View attachment 309950
> 
> -​@xenon54 @Sinan @bsruzm Good luck for tomorrow against Croatia.


Really sad to see some of the violence in Marseille. Hopefully the rest of the tournament passes by without these ugly scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

I will take that.A point against the group favorites is ok for us.But must capitalize it against Slovakia now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

BRICSFTW said:


> I will take that.A point against the group favorites is ok for us.But must capitalize it against Slovakia now.


You can win the group now. ENG will fold against Wales too..Gareth Bale & Aaron Ramsey will run rings around these pathetic bunch.

England's 1st matches at Euro Championships:
1968: L
1980: D
1988: L
1992: D
1996: D
2000: L
2004: L
2012: D
2016: D


----------



## Vergennes

Steve781 said:


> Really sad to see some of the violence in Marseille. Hopefully the rest of the tournament passes by without these ugly scenes.



The moment I am posting this post,Nice is being turned into battlefield as northern ireland and polish fans are fighting... 






Hooligans are the last thing we needed clearly...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Steve781

Vauban said:


> The moment I am posting this post,Nice is being turned into battlefield as northern ireland and polish fans are fighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooligans are the last thing we needed clearly...


My brother was silly enough to sit in the Russian end! Luckily he left early.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeezy

Can't see Russia 2018 being widely attended. Zenit Ultras are causing mayhem everywhere they go.


----------



## xenon54 out

Vauban said:


> Hooligans are the last thing we needed clearly...


Yeah but it was to be expected no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

vostok said:


> And let the best team win!
> @Vauban You call a real football with that strange American word "soccer"? Why?



Actually, soccer is the original term the british call the sport "Football" the ball itself is called "Soccer Ball" due to the term "football" is quite board, the term "football" was actually used to describe rugby, soccer or any sport that require to kick the ball. The term soccer predated the term football by approximately 18 years in british society.

Today the proper term in England is "Association Football" and the term football in itself continue to share with other sport such as Rugby Football Union. Australian Rules Football and National Football League.

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2010/06/the-origin-of-the-word-soccer/


----------



## KediKesenFare3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=40&v=VG94GJT8okE


----------



## Providence

Vauban said:


> Congratulations to both team for this match,but a lot of missed opportunities for England !
> @vostok @SvenSvensonov @BRICSFTW @Steve781 @Providence @mike2000 is back @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin
> 
> View attachment 309950
> 
> -​@xenon54 @Sinan @bsruzm Good luck for tomorrow against Croatia.



Damn .. how many pole rebounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Something needs to be done about hooliganism, the stories coming out of Marseille sound horrible.

About the game, England have only themselves to blame, jeez lallana alone missed three goal scoring chances, although credit should be given to the Russian keeper for keeping that Rooney shot out, serious reflexes.

The other highlight of the day was the Albanian captain using his hands to stop the ball passing him. Surely a captain should behave more maturely? It's sad because Albania were getting back into the game and could have easily scored a goal, but with 10 men the task became too hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

bsruzm said:


> *TURKEY VS CROATIA PREDICTION & PREVIEW EURO 2016*


I'm not very hopefull for our team....we are not good as we used to be.

Keep an eye out for Emre Mor...He is just 18 and very talented....people are saying that he will surpass Arda Turan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Seems the radicals and extremists in Europe are at full display at Euro 2016.

Some of these nations raise alarm and make noises and try to put the Governments in Asia when similar kind of incidents happen here.

There are many instances where cricket tours are cancelled because of violence in S.Asia, by the so called self proclaimed civilized countries like Australia, England etc...etc....


----------



## Vergennes

xenon54 said:


> Yeah but it was to be expected no?



Yes it was.
But our country was already a mess and now that all hooligans of europe are planning to clash in our streets,it's becoming the total anarchy,lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

xenon54 said:


> Yeah but it was to be expected no?


Let's just hope our guys will behave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Vauban said:


> Congratulations to both team for this match,but a lot of missed opportunities for England !
> @vostok @SvenSvensonov @BRICSFTW @Steve781 @Providence @mike2000 is back @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin
> 
> View attachment 309950
> 
> -​@xenon54 @Sinan @bsruzm Good luck for tomorrow against Croatia.



We missed open goals. The Russians should have be down 4-0 at least!



SvenSvensonov said:


> F*cking Europeans! You're making _us_ look civilized.
> 
> Why can't you just be normal? You know, drink a few beers and set yourself on fire on accident?
> 
> Or boning before a game? Or, I dunno, this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hot really.
> 
> How about getting smashed and missing the game entirely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, come on Europe. You're making us look normal.
> 
> Quit it!!



US fans fight over sport now. I've seen plenty of fights between rival NFL supporters. But seriously they need to stop, as they just can't do it right.

All the best to Turkey!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Good luck to Turkey!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

I am supporting Croatia !! Go make a killing 



Zulkarneyn said:


> Let's just hope our guys will behave


your guys would be taught a lesson by the croats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Turkey vs Croatia soon. Il be supporting Turkey although I really like the Croatian team too.


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

turk and croatian fans celebrating together an example to the hooligans fighting eachother






http://kralspor.ensonhaber.com/m/ha...vat-taraftarlar-birlikte-egleniyor-2016-06-12



Providence said:


> I am supporting Croatia !! Go make a killing
> 
> 
> your guys would be taught a lesson by the croats




croats have one of strongest middle field in the world but Turkey is different we can beat anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Providence

And Croats score first blood !! 

@Vauban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

Wow ! The croats have turks by their throat in second half !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Croatia have played amazingly well, surely they are the dark horses of this tournament. As for Turkey the approach has been very defensive and physical thus far. That seems to be changing now after the Turan substitution, and we should see more Turkish attacks in the next 20 minutes.

Great scenes from Paris. Croatia and Turkish fans celebrating together. Opposite scenes from last nights Russia England game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

A good match overall and a great goal from the croatians !






Providence said:


> And Croats score first blood !!
> 
> @Vauban



A nice one,yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Croatia has a knack of putting together good teams....they also had a fantastic run in the 98 World Cup. 

A well deserved win today !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Good game...Croatia deserved that result & a great goal by Modric. Turkey played dirty...lucky to have finished the game with eleven men!


----------



## mehboobkz

Its gonna be Germany!
I bet my house, my horse, my dog, my wife!!!


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Well deserved win by the Croats, and our fans and theirs showed the true spirit of football

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

Zulkarneyn said:


> Well deserved win by the Croats, and our fans and theirs showed the true spirit of football



True. English fans forgot what it meant to be english in true sense ! Rioting was a sad thing 

The croats and turks fans did set a good example of sportsmanship !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Sinan said:


> I'm not very hopefull for our team....we are not good as we used to be.
> 
> Keep an eye out for Emre Mor...He is just 18 and very talented....people are saying that he will surpass Arda Turan.


I like how Caner played today. I saw Emre's "pas", it was great indeed. Arda couldn't play anything already? I think our team needs to focus on each other, game and strategy more. We could have a terrifying result today as 4-0, Croatia lost a lot of positions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Credit where credit is due. Good play, Croation.


----------



## MarkusS

Turkey got crushed in first game.

So i´m 50% happy. next i hope for itly win. Im sure we do but hope can never be bad ^^


----------



## Windows 10

MarkusS said:


> Turkey got crushed in first game.
> 
> So i´m 50% happy. next i hope for itly win. Im sure we do but hope can never be bad ^^



When is Italy first match and against who ?


----------



## bobo6661

Time for Poland and good luck Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@bobo6661 Gratulacje !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Providence

Germany would just walk over them ukranians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

Providence said:


> Germany would just walk over them ukranians



Bleh bleh dont bla bla before match ends they can end up like Spain in 2014;p And like England with Russia this Euro;p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

Windows 10 said:


> When is Italy first match and against who ?



Tomorrow against Belgium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

bobo6661 said:


> Bleh bleh dont bla bla before match ends they can end up like Spain in 2014;p And like England with Russia this Euro;p



We'd have loved to go one up against a second grade team like the russians but we still have plenty of chances left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@SMS Derfflinger @Bundeswehr 

Congratz !


----------



## -SINAN-

bsruzm said:


> I like how Caner played today. I saw Emre's "pas", it was great indeed. Arda couldn't play anything already? I think our team needs to focus on each other, game and strategy more. We could have a terrifying result today as 4-0, Croatia lost a lot of positions...


I didn't watched after the first 20 minutes...

It was the old weak style we were playing, pass all the way back to goal keeper, goal keeper plunges to ball to all the way to the Croatia's area and try to create positions from it....Arda is just comical, i mean is this the way he plays in Barcelona ? He didn't tried any hard, team is like dead, i don't expect any points.....It would be un-just if we had won against Croatia, because they were obviously better.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

@xenon54 

Ozan was fixing his hair instead of pressing against Modric....then he scored.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*In pictures: Middle East fans watching Euro 2016*

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/phot...s-watching-euro-2016-635090.html#.V16DmCh96Uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

@Vauban Not our best game, but a win is a win...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

Vauban said:


> View attachment 310174​


What a stupid and boring game it was :\

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

Italy will wipe the floor with belgium today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@A.P. Richelieu 




Clark own goal brings Sweden level​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Vauban said:


> @A.P. Richelieu
> 
> View attachment 310195
> Clark own goal brings Sweden level​


Yes, we were lucky. Ireland scoring two goals, but one in their own net...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Yes, we were lucky. Ireland scoring two goals, but one in their own net...


How come sweden sucked so bad ? I thought sweden was always a better team than the irish. Didn't follow the game though.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Providence said:


> How come sweden sucked so bad ? I thought sweden was always a better team than the irish. Didn't follow the game though.



Sweden are happy if we just get to the big tournaments,
We are real happy, if we then make it to the Quarter finals.
Over the Years, I think we have two Bronze (1994,?) and one Silver (1958) in the World Championship.
One bronze in UEFA, and Gold in the Olympics 1948.

Ice-Hockey is our game.


----------



## Vergennes

@MarkusS Good job guys !




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

We don't have the talent to play offensive football but we have the heart to gather up good results.All wee need now is for someone to kidnapp our goalkeeper and center forward (Stancu) and keep them locked under armed guard so we can have a chance to qualifyi.

Congrats @Vauban ...............................for the lucky win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Vauban said:


> View attachment 310361​


Can't for Germany's match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Sweden are happy if we just get to the big tournaments,
> We are real happy, if we then make it to the Quarter finals.
> Over the Years, I think we have two Bronze (1994,?) and one Silver (1958) in the World Championship.
> One bronze in UEFA, and Gold in the Olympics 1948.
> 
> Ice-Hockey is our game.



Given yesterdays game, we stand little chance of beating Belgium or Italy. Olsson, Ibra and Isaksson seemed to the be only players awake.

Well done to the Icelanders on todays draw. Lagerbäck has done wonders for them.



Vauban said:


> View attachment 310361​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damm1t

OZAN TUFAN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Vauban said:


> View attachment 310553​


Are you serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

So it wont be our year.....again.I couldnt watch the whole game, just the first 30 mins and imo we played well, had some chances, but we couldnt score.In the other hand Slovakia took their chances, so well deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

xenon54 said:


> Are you serious?



Well,the only conclusion I made from this match is that the english really suck,lol. @Providence

-
Interesting fact about Iceland ;

-Nearly *20.000* Icelandic fans are currently in France for the EURO. This means that Iceland lost 6% of its population ! (~330.000 inhabitants.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Vauban said:


> View attachment 310647​




Crappy football all around.We're almost as bad as England.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Payet's goal at the last minute. 
-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Vauban said:


> Payet's goal at the last minute.
> -
> View attachment 310722​



Albania played really well today though. Was expecting an easy French win but the Albanians gave it their all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Kambojaric said:


> Albania played really well today though. Was expecting an easy French win but the Albanians gave it their all.



I agree !
-
Faces of fans...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

Okay, France need to improve a lot, if they want to be in the final or at last in the semifinal...Sorry to say it but Giroud was a joke tonight, he wasted too much chances and if wasnt Albania but Germany or Italy he was going to cost France.Why Lacazette is not in the squad?


----------



## flamer84

At least our fans are up to the job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Eng vs Wales-
Wales lead by 0 to 1 at half time
England fumbling again and what a freekick by Bale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

Oh boy, I just love the turks passion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobo6661

BRICSFTW said:


> Oh boy, I just love the turks passion.



You can find such fans in every country the difference is he was filmed ...
















The last movie grandpa is the best ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

BRICSFTW said:


> Oh boy, I just love the turks passion.




"Yes my dear,we became champions,here,go on facebook" 

That wife is a total douche though......



bobo6661 said:


> You can find such fans in every country the difference is he was filmed ...




I always go crazy at such games,I curse,I scream,I bite my lips,etc.A neighbour of mine threw the tv out the window a few years ago.

England turned it around....2-1 vs Wales.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@Blue Marlin @Kaptaan @waz @mike2000 is back @Providence 

Finally !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Vauban said:


> @Blue Marlin @Kaptaan @waz @mike2000 is back @Providence
> 
> Finally !
> 
> View attachment 310891​



Yes!!! I was watching in school with all our students. The place erupted with the second goal. 
I feel for Wales though, being a fellow home country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Wow,a goal at the last minute ! Congratz !




​

waz said:


> Yes!!! I was watching in school with all our students. The place erupted with the second goal. I feel for Wales though, being a fellow home country.



Well now you can feel happy for Northern Ireland. 
-
Welsh supporter made his marriage proposal in the Fan Zone Euro 2016 in Paris. 

We wish them the best !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

Vauban said:


> Wow,a goal at the last minute ! Congratz !
> 
> View attachment 310938
> ​​
> Well now you can feel happy for Northern Ireland.
> -
> Welsh supporter made his marriage proposal in the Fan Zone Euro 2016 in Paris.
> 
> We wish them the best !



Yes I saw that, very cute. All the best with their marriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@bobo6661 I must admit,this is the best match I have seen so far of this euro,it was very intense and we have seen how the poles played very well.... to me they deserved to win ! Kurwa !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobo6661

Vauban said:


> @bobo6661 I must admit,this is the best match I have seen so far of this euro,it was very intense and we have seen how the poles played very well.... to me they deserved to win ! Kurwa !



I was surprised to  And would just use Hurra! not Kurwa lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windows 10

Vauban said:


> @bobo6661 I must admit,this is the best match I have seen so far of this euro,it was very intense and we have seen how the poles played very well.... to me they deserved to win ! Kurwa !
> 
> 
> View attachment 310969​



I was about to write the same thing. Well played Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Vauban said:


> @bobo6661 I must admit,this is the best match I have seen so far of this euro,it was very intense and we have seen how the poles played very well.... to me they deserved to win ! Kurwa !
> 
> 
> View attachment 310969​


----------



## flamer84

Poland deserved to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@MarkusS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

Vauban said:


> @Blue Marlin @Kaptaan @waz @mike2000 is back @Providence
> 
> Finally !
> 
> View attachment 310891​



Ain't we awesome pulling off a stunner like that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windows 10

@T-123456 @Sinan @xenon54 @Hakan @LegionnairE @Oublious @Zulkarneyn first of all the very best for your match today. What do you think of your match against Spain today ? What are the chances ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Windows 10 said:


> @T-123456 @Sinan @xenon54 @Hakan @LegionnairE @Oublious @Zulkarneyn first of all the very best for your match today. What do you think of your match against Spain today ? What are the chances ?


With this attitude,no chance at all.


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Windows 10 said:


> @T-123456 @Sinan @xenon54 @Hakan @LegionnairE @Oublious @Zulkarneyn first of all the very best for your match today. What do you think of your match against Spain today ? What are the chances ?


I hope for a draw, but he must put in the young short guy from Denmark who got transferred to Dortmund for record amount. I forgot his name, but after he entered we actually started playing better.


----------



## MarkusS

Vauban said:


> @MarkusS
> 
> View attachment 311178​




Its typical...i dont know how to say it but our team plays so bad but is winning. xD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes




----------



## -SINAN-

@Vauban

You were were asking about the hooliganism of the Turkish fans. 

Here is an example. Spanish and Turkish fans. 






We won't cause trouble unless provoked...We are cheerful bunch...but if some other hooligans provokes our guys, things go always south.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Vauban said:


> View attachment 311237​



Croatian fans crapped themselves !


----------



## Vergennes

Sinan said:


> @Vauban
> 
> You were were asking about the hooliganism of the Turkish fans.
> 
> Here is an example. Spanish and Turkish fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't cause trouble unless provoked...We are cheerful bunch...but if some other hooligans provokes our guys, things go always south.



This is good to see such behavior,even during Turkey vs Croatia,who was under heavy security presence because of fear of hooliganism.... instead of fans fighting each others,you had the fans cheering and having fun together,this is the spirit of sport... this is the scene we want to see in every matches... not persons bleedings,fighting each others etc. 






​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Vauban said:


> This is good to see such behavior,even during Turkey vs Croatia,who was under heavy security presence because of fear of hooliganism.... instead of fans fighting each others,you had the fans cheering and having fun together,this is the spirit of sport... this is the scene we want to see in every matches... not persons bleedings,fighting each others etc.


It's Russians and Brits whom always causes the fights, right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@Vauban 

How did croatian fans manage to get a FLARE gun into the stadium !?


----------



## Vergennes

Sinan said:


> It's Russians and Brits whom always causes the fights, right ?



Yes (sadly). Wether it's in Lille or Marseille,you had english and russian hooligans fighting each others and basically turning the streets into battlefield. + Add that english and russian fans are heavily drunk,this doesn't help...



SOHEIL said:


> @Vauban
> 
> How did croatian fans manage to get a FLARE gun into the stadium !?



Even if there's heavy security,you'll always have people secretly smuggling things... How ? That's the question...
But these weren't flare guns,but hand flares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Vauban said:


> Even if there's heavy security,you'll always have people secretly smuggling things... How ? That's the question...
> But these weren't flare guns,but hand flares.



Hopefully they won't try machine guns !


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

SOHEIL said:


> @Vauban
> 
> How did croatian fans manage to get a FLARE gun into the stadium !?



I don`t think at the hiding places is the sun shining...btw, good luck Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

SMS Derfflinger said:


> I don`t think at the hiding places is the sun shining



In pants !?


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

SOHEIL said:


> In pants !?



I think...deeper.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

SMS Derfflinger said:


> I think...deeper.


----------



## Windows 10

I am dying to see Turkey attempting for a goal. I have not seen Espanyol goal keeper so far in this match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

uuu 3 min


----------



## SOHEIL

SMS Derfflinger said:


> I think...deeper.



Aerodynamically impossible !









Windows 10 said:


> I am dying to see Turkey attempting for a goal. I have not seen Espanyol goal keeper so far in this match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

@SOHEIL Don`t know...but it would surely hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

What a spanking! Poor Turkey! 

Ozan Tufan is such a prima donna lol.


----------



## -SINAN-

BRICSFTW said:


> Oh boy, I just love the turks passion.


Lol, didn't saw this one...

Loved the part as he lifts the tv and looks if it's still working...realizes not...steps on it and checks laptop....realizes it doesn't work anymore too and trashes it. 

Video is gone, so posting again.





@SOHEIL



Windows 10 said:


> I am dying to see Turkey attempting for a goal. I have not seen Espanyol goal keeper so far in this match


Don't expect....i stopped watching after the first goal.....it has potential to end 4-o or more....we are again playing like shit. I doubt that we can score a single goal in the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Don`t give up the hope, it`s still 45min to play...maybe the team get their stuff right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Awfull play by Turkey in the first half.They stand no chance if they don't change their game in the 2nd part altough I can't see them challenging Spain for the 3 points.



SMS Derfflinger said:


> Don`t give up the hope, it`s still 45min to play...maybe the team get their stuff right now.




The Czechs came back from 2-0 but then again,this is Spain we're talking about...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

SMS Derfflinger said:


> @SOHEIL Don`t know...but it would surely hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Football should have a mercy rule for situations like this lol.

The Turks have been rubbish so far. They're lucky to be in the Euros.


----------



## Zulkarneyn

I have absolutely no faith in this Turkish team. What a letdown!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windows 10

flamer84 said:


> The Czechs came back from 2-0 but then again,this is Spain we're talking about...



Croats lost it completely in the second half.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Don't expect....i stopped watching after the first goal.....it has potential to end 4-o or more....we are again playing like shit. I doubt that we can score a single goal in the tournament.



In Fact 2nd goal was a real shit !


----------



## flamer84

Windows 10 said:


> Croats lost it completely in the second half.




Overconfident.I'm happy for the Czechs though,they're still in the game to qualifyi if they beat Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

SOHEIL said:


> Aerodynamically impossible !



The croatians threw hand flares....

And ;

*Why did Croatia hooligans stage shocking flare protest at Euro 2016?*

http://www.goal.com/en-ie/news/1886...tia-hooligans-stage-shocking-flare-protest-at



Sinan said:


>



Nearl €2K worth of stuff.... gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

OH S.... so much for the topic hope...


----------



## SOHEIL

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Football should have a mercy rule for situations like this lol.
> 
> The Turks have been rubbish so far. They're lucky to be in the Euros.





This is spain !


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Spain versus Turkey in a nutshell lol:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## flamer84

3-0 and Spain just missed another great chance,and it's barely the 50th minute.This is the most down sided game in this tournament so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Andres Iniesta is the most delightful player in world football.


----------



## SOHEIL

Vauban said:


> The croatians threw hand flares....



@SMS Derfflinger 

Aerodynamic problem solved ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Pffh...of this position and situation not to be in near of the goal...maybe he need GPS and a map...



SOHEIL said:


> @SMS Derfflinger
> 
> Aerodynamic problem solved ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windows 10

flamer84 said:


> 3-0 and Spain just missed another great chance,and it's barely the 50th minute.This is the most down sided game in this tournament so far.



I do agree with you. Turkey has surrendered completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Burak's ball has just passed by Burj Khalifa lol.


----------



## flamer84

I think Arda Turan won't come back home with the team,lol.


----------



## Zulkarneyn

flamer84 said:


> Overconfident.I'm happy for the Czechs though,they're still in the game to qualifyi if they beat Turkey.


Yes, but you know in every tournament Turkey got the devil's luck. This loser team will probably beat the Czech and qualify


----------



## Windows 10

Zulkarneyn said:


> Yes, but you know in every tournament Turkey got the devil's luck. This loser team will probably beat the Czech and qualify



how ? Croatia already won one and they have drawn one today with Czech.


----------



## flamer84

Zulkarneyn said:


> Yes, but you know in every tournament Turkey got the devil's luck. This loser team will probably beat the Czech and qualify




Don't despair,take it from me who,after Hagi's generation retired,got used to a crappy national team.



Windows 10 said:


> how ? Croatia already won one and they have drawn one today with Czech.




The best 4 from the 3rd spot go ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windows 10

flamer84 said:


> Don't despair,take it from me who,after Hagi's generation retired,got used to a crappy national team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best 4 from the 3rd spot go ahead.



Aah my bad. I thought only 2 will qualify.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

At least not 4:0.


----------



## flamer84

Windows 10 said:


> Aah my bad. I thought only 2 will qualify.




There are 6 groups x the first 2=12 ...+ 4 from the 3rd spot (the ones with the most numerous points from the 6 groups)....with 3 points you have good chances to advance.

No worries....this is the first year this applies,untill now only the best 2 went ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

flamer84 said:


> after Hagi's generation retired


You can't claim Hagi, he is our legacy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

-​@flamer84 @bobo6661@BRICSFTW

I think the turkish guy burned his house and wife by now,lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

@Vauban 
How...without a tv he doesn`t have the result...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Vauban said:


> View attachment 311259​-​@flamer84 @bobo6661@BRICSFTW
> 
> I think the turkish guy burned his house and wife by now,lol.




LMFAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

If only Ozan Tufan cared about his country as much as he cared about his hair lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Taking care of his hair is a responsible, difficult task...not to underestimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Zulkarneyn said:


> You can't claim Hagi, he is our legacy




No,no...And I doubt Fenerbahce and Besiktas fans loved him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Today was a depressing football day for me. First Sweden lost to Italy despite playing very good. It was a moment of magic from Eder right at the end, that was the difference between the two teams.

As for Turkey (the second team I am supporting), the less said the better. What I loved about watching the Turkish sides of the past was the fight they put up. Sure they might not have been even close to the best as far as technique and skill was concerned, but they had huge hearts and would fight till the last second. The current Turkish side have just been depressing to watch :/.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Kambojaric said:


> but t*hey had huge hearts and would fight till the last second*. The current Turkish side have just been depressing to watch :/.


THIS! The Turkish games was fun to watch because willpower alone made up for our lack in technique. Most of the current players it seems play unwilling... The World Cup in Japan and the 2008 Eurocup was a spectacle to watch, in both we made it to the semifinals. Now look at us... We are even worse that England, and that says a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

But @Zulkarneyn the hair, how can you demand will and dedication, if it could ruin the hairstyle?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Zulkarneyn said:


> THIS! The Turkish games was fun to watch because willpower alone made up for our lack in technique. Most of the current players it seems play unwilling... The World Cup in Japan and the 2008 Eurocup was a spectacle to watch, in both we made it to the semifinals. Now look at us... We are even worse that England, and that says a lot


You're more than welcome to try your luck in the Asian Cup lawl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

It could be harsh but i think this was the worst match in this euro so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

SMS Derfflinger said:


> But @Zulkarneyn the hair, how can you demand will and dedication, if it could ruin the hairstyle?!?


I think Fatih Terim this time gave his guys a good beating. Lol!


Kuwaiti Girl said:


> You're more than welcome to try your luck in the Asian Cup lawl.


Don't confuse us anymore. Even we are unsure where we belong, are we Asian, European, Middle Eastern. Wtf are we?


----------



## flamer84

SMS Derfflinger said:


> But @Zulkarneyn the hair, how can you demand will and dedication, if it could ruin the hairstyle?!?




He's got nothing on Ronaldo.However disturbs that hairdue deserves a straight red card.



Zulkarneyn said:


> Don't confuse us anymore. Even we are unsure where we belong, are we Asian, European, Middle Eastern. Wtf are we?



Confused Greeks ? 

#expects to find 10.000 angry posts in the morning#

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Zulkarneyn said:


> Don't confuse us anymore. Even we are unsure where we belong, are we Asian, European, Middle Eastern. Wtf are we?


You're human.  <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

flamer84 said:


> Confused Greeks ?


We are Turks, check. But the 1 million dollar question is which continent we belong. Middle Eastern countries go to Asian Cup, but we go for the European Cup.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Zulkarneyn said:


> I think Fatih Terim this time gave his guys a good beating. Lol!






Zulkarneyn said:


> Don't confuse us anymore. Even we are unsure where we belong, are we Asian, European, Middle Eastern. Wtf are we?


Today, you are the losers and got more balls than a chili con carne, tomorrow you are the winner and kicks some wannabe terroists and next week...who know, everything is possible.



flamer84 said:


> He's got nothing on Ronaldo.However disturbs that hairdue deserves a straight red card.


Ronaldo is a league for himself...and the hairstyle industry...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> Confused Greeks ?
> 
> #expects to find 10.000 angry posts in the morning#


You little fvcker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

wow .. croat vs czech match was a real showdown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

It`seems that turkish fans were a little bit dissappointed by the match...UEFA is opening a case against Turkey. 
But i could not remember to see flares or violence, did anyone of you see something?


----------



## MarkusS

Did Erdogan already summon the spanish ambassador?


----------



## Vergennes

@Sinan @xenon54 Don't worry,you're not the only one feeling so much pain. 
-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Vauban said:


> @Sinan @xenon54 Don't worry,you're not the only one feeling so much pain.
> -
> View attachment 311471​


Well we did play bad no question about it but it should also be mentioned that its Spain after all and that the 3rd goal was an offside goal, though it doesnt change anything anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Lol at Ronaldo's missed penalty and offside goal,I was like 'let me just lick the tears off your face'.


----------



## Steve781

Interesting fact. An Icelandic male between the ages of 18 and 34 has a one in 2000 chance of making the national football team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

No sympathy for Ronaldo after that 'small mentality' jibe on Iceland team. This is going to be a miserable Euro 2016 for Ronaldo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Oh dear, ronaldo misses from the spot, and probably nobody has any sympathy for him after his Iceland comments lol. Despite the lack of goals, good game overall. Both teams tried to win it.

As for Sweden, awesome that the Belgians gave the Irish a proper beating. Improves our chances of qualifying through one of the 3rd best placed teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobo6661

vostok said:


>




You mean like this when poor russians attacked other sector when there where women an children?
I say yes kick them out!














But this one is for all hooligans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

vostok said:


> View attachment 311608



Three russian hooligans were sentenced to 12,18 and 24 months in jail for their participation in the violences.
20 other russian fans that were arrested were not charged,but were ordered to leave the french territory.
-
Two english have been sentenced to 2 and 3 months in jail and are barred from entering the french territory during 2 years for throwing projectiles at the french riot police.
-
Four english,three french,one austrian and an undisclosed number of russian fans will be soon charged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Vauban said:


> Three russian hooligans were sentenced to 12,18 and 24 months in jail for their participation in the violences.
> 20 other russian fans that were arrested were not charged,but were ordered to leave the french territory.
> -
> Two english have been sentenced to 2 and 3 months in jail and are barred from entering the french territory during 2 years for throwing projectiles at the french riot police.
> -
> Four english,three french,one austrian and an undisclosed number of russian fans will be soon charged.


I read that the English in Marseille behaved worse than the Nazi occupiers. If this is true, then I'm glad that someone has taught a good lesson to arrogant Brits.


----------



## bobo6661

vostok said:


> I read that the English in Marseille behaved worse than the Nazi occupiers. If this is true, then I'm glad that someone has taught a good lesson to arrogant Brits.



And i read that Russians behave like soviet rapeing saviors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> *I read that the English in Marseille behaved worse than the Nazi occupiers*. If this is true, then I'm glad that someone has taught a good lesson to arrogant Brits.



Yeah,that's exactly what the Liebstandarte Division was doing in France in '44....getting drunk and throwing chairs 

Everything must be related to Nazis in Russia....nazi fans,nazi NATO,nazi Ukraine,nazi kitchen soup...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Steve781

vostok said:


> I read that the English in Marseille behaved worse than the Nazi occupiers. If this is true, then I'm glad that someone has taught a good lesson to arrogant Brits.


Yes 20 on one. You're so brave. Maybe the terrified women, children and old men in the stadium you charged at like a pack of wild beasts had it coming too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

English hooligans were mostly banned and were never really in France, the trouble started when a small percentage of English fans got drunk and sounded aggressive, The French police didn't know how to react to that, Also there are plenty of videos where English fans were attacked unprovoked by French ultras and Russians. The Russians are still stuck in 70s & 80s.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Aside from the hooliganism. We still have some hopes for England, England's attack is quite diverse and looked threatening in the last match.


----------



## vostok

Jaanbaz said:


> English hooligans were mostly banned and were never really in France, the trouble started when a small percentage of English fans got drunk and sounded aggressive, The French police didn't know how to react to that, Also there are plenty of videos where English fans were attacked unprovoked by French ultras and Russians. The Russians are still stuck in 70s & 80s.


You have no idea how our fightings looked like in the 70s. Street against street, village against village. It was like in the movie "Gangs of New York". Our fathers and grandfathers were really tough guys. We compared to them - are pussies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Steve781

Jaanbaz said:


> English hooligans were mostly banned and were never really in France, the trouble started when a small percentage of English fans got drunk and sounded aggressive, The French police didn't know how to react to that, Also there are plenty of videos where English fans were attacked unprovoked by French ultras and Russians. The Russians are still stuck in 70s & 80s.


A true hooligan only fights other hooligans not ordinary fans.


----------



## terry5

English fans booed the national anthem of Russia and took one heck of a beating .
Good its been going on for years and maybe now they'll stop 
haha also chanting ISIS ISIS where are you ,pork on the barbecue and then cry like fat babies when the muslim youths of marseille gave them a beating hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Steve781 said:


> A true hooligan only fights other hooligans not ordinary fans.



That is true, I don't know what the Russian hooligans were trying to prove when they attacked normal English fans minding their own business.



terry5 said:


> haha also chanting ISIS ISIS where are you



That was a very very small minority of extremely drunk English fans, there were many instances when innocent fans were attacked for no reason.



vostok said:


> You have no idea how our fightings looked like in the 70s. Street against street, village against village. It was like in the movie "Gangs of New York". Our fathers and grandfathers were really tough guys. We compared to them - are pussies.



I was comparing the 70 and 80s era of English hooliganism, Police cracked down a lot on them,. Most of hooliganism in England is now limited to lower tier clubs.


----------



## terry5

Jaanbaz said:


> That is true, I don't know what the Russian hooligans were trying to prove when they attacked normal English fans minding their own business.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a very very small minority of extremely drunk English fans, there were many instances when innocent fans were attacked for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I was comparing the 70 and 80s era of English hooliganism, Police cracked down a lot on them,. Most of hooliganism in England is now limited to lower tier clubs.



English Scum never knew what hit them 






LOL


----------



## Steve781

terry5 said:


> English fans booed the national anthem of Russia and took one heck of a beating .
> Good its been going on for years and maybe now they'll stop
> haha also chanting ISIS ISIS where are you ,pork on the barbecue and then cry like fat babies when the muslim youths of marseille gave them a beating hahaha


Why would you be offended unless you're an ISIL supporter?


----------



## vostok

Jaanbaz said:


> I was comparing the 70 and 80s era of English hooliganism, Police cracked down a lot on them,. Most of hooliganism in England is now limited to lower tier clubs.


I see. We did not have such thing as "football hooligans" back in those days. There were some fights between supporters of different clubs, but nothing more. We had frequent fights between the neighboring streets, districts, villages. In those fights men often used axes, knives, chains, sticks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windows 10

@Vauban  all the very best bro for your match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Steve781 said:


> Why would you be offended unless you're an ISIL supporter?



or I R A or German or french ? dumb english 






the local french woman even fancied her chances against the pussys 
no surrender to the IRA LOL 

we have to give credit to the russians for sorting out these English animals .


----------



## terry5

French team looks like African union team


----------



## Vergennes




----------



## Kambojaric

Well done to Albania, honestly was expecting Romania to win given the performance they put up against France.

I didn't watch the game but just saw the sadiku goal now and am left wondering what was the Romanian goalie doing :/??


----------



## flamer84

They're not calling these loosers the weakest generation to ever wear the national shirt for nothing.There's literally not a single decent player in this team.The first victory for Albania against us since 1948....thx retards !

And that sextagenarian superstitious **** of a coach could have at least changed the goalkeeper after the France game where he embarassed himself ,at least we wouldn't have conceived today.Other game schematics are obvious way beyond his knowledge,he's only good at kissing icons....God doesn't care about football you senile old man !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Ronaldo is getting worse . He has not scored a single goal despite 20 attempts on goal. Two interesting matches for group B tomorrow which will decide the fate of England, wales and slovakia fighting for top two


Moderators @WebMaster @WAJsal @waz : This topic should be in sports section? NO?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

flamer84 said:


> nazi kitchen soup...



What's your problem with the nazi kitchen soup? 

All soup is good...including the nazi kitchen soup....


----------



## Vergennes

@SOHEIL @SMS Derfflinger 

You thought it was a joke ?
Seems not !
-
Are fans at Euro 2016 hiding flares in their rectums?

*Authorities at Euro 2016 in France are under pressure to stop fans smuggling flares into stadiums, but after one man was found to have hidden one device in his rectum, is there anything they can do?
*
http://www.thelocal.fr/20160620/are-euro-2016-fans-hiding-flares-in-their-rectums

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Vauban said:


> @SOHEIL @SMS Derfflinger
> 
> You thought it was a joke ?
> Seems not !
> -
> Are fans at Euro 2016 hiding flares in their rectums?
> 
> *Authorities at Euro 2016 in France are under pressure to stop fans smuggling flares into stadiums, but after one man was found to have hidden one device in his rectum, is there anything they can do?
> *
> http://www.thelocal.fr/20160620/are-euro-2016-fans-hiding-flares-in-their-rectums



No joking man ... We were so ****ing serious 

Aerodynamic is science ...

@SMS Derfflinger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

How the hell did Albania beat Romania? Time to check the highlights.


----------



## Windows 10

Any chances of Slovakia against England ?


----------



## Vergennes

Windows 10 said:


> Any chances of Slovakia against England ?


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

@Vauban @SOHEIL 
Buddys...I WAS serious...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

England can only manage draw even with poor team .. I dont see them performing better in coming game. Russia vs wales was good to watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Russia vs wales was good to watch


If you are not russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Euro 2016 is by far the most boring football tournament in history.

1.82 goals per game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

flamer84 said:


> They're not calling these loosers the weakest generation to ever wear the national shirt for nothing.There's literally not a single decent player in this team.The first victory for Albania against us since 1948....thx retards !
> 
> And that sextagenarian superstitious **** of a coach could have at least changed the goalkeeper after the France game where he embarassed himself ,at least we wouldn't have conceived today.Other game schematics are obvious way beyond his knowledge,he's only good at kissing icons....God doesn't care about football you senile old man !


They never really made use of Sanmartean, the most gifted Romanian player since you know who, and the other mistake Iordanescu made was not bringing in young Ianis.


----------



## flamer84

django said:


> They never really made use of Sanmartean, the most gifted Romanian player since you know who, and the other mistake Iordanescu made was not bringing in young Ianis.




I agree that Sanmartean should have been played but Ianis Hagi is not a very good player,he only has the name but not the talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

It was a good match by Ukraine but they were less lucky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

At least ! @Sinan @bsruzm @xenon54 @Turk-Power

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kambojaric

Finally Turkey showed up!Good game overall. The Czechs came very close on several occasions. Now lets wait and see if they can get through as one of the four best placed teams at third place in their groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zulkarneyn

We do what we always do best. Comeback!  
Turkish National Team motto is "It hasn't ended until we say so"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Zlatan retires from the Swedish National Team after UEFA2016

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...movics-international-retirement-paves-8248425

Hopefully he will win his last game there (not bloody likely, LOL)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Zlatan retires from the Swedish National Team after UEFA2016
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...movics-international-retirement-paves-8248425
> 
> Hopefully he will win his last game there (not bloody likely, LOL)


Good luck Sweden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

T-123456 said:


> Good luck Sweden.


As much as i love Sweden, If they win we are out bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

T-123456 said:


> Good luck Sweden.


If he wins the last game, we will win the tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

A.P. Richelieu said:


> If he wins the last game, we will win the tournament



Haha thats slightly optimistic. Still the Kungen deserves a proper farewell. The Sweden team wont be the same without him.


----------



## T-123456

Zulkarneyn said:


> As much as i love Sweden, If they win we are out bro


Yeah i know but i also know that it will be hard(very hard) for Sweden to win that game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

flamer84 said:


> I agree that Sanmartean should have been played but Ianis Hagi is not a very good player,he only has the name but not the talent.


He has been signed up by Fiorentina, different kind of animal to his father no doubt but still highly rated from what I have read.Kudos


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

T-123456 said:


> Yeah i know but i also know that it will be hard(very hard) for Sweden to win that game.


We will play Belgium tomorrow, fat chance... we need to win.
So far we have not even been able to even have a shot at the goal.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Someone explain to me why there is no single football team representing UK rather than wales, England and Ireland having their own football team..UK is single country and they suppose to have one national team representing all ethnic group within country just like Pakistan..no?

and why Turkey is playing in EURO when they are not actually part of Europe (politically)


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> and why Turkey is playing in EURO when they are not actually part of Europe (politically)



Israel, Cyprus, Kazakhstan, Armenia, Georgia, Iceland and Azerbaijan were also participating teams in this tournament. You have to pay the membership fee to become a UEFA member state. It's all about money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

KediKesenFare said:


> Israel, Cyprus, Kazakhstan, Armenia, Georgia, Iceland and Azerbaijan were also participating teams in this tournament. You have to pay the membership fee to become a UEFA member state. It's all about money.


Then i dont get this logic of them calling it EURO cup


----------



## Kambojaric

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Someone explain to me why there is no single football team representing UK rather than wales, England and Ireland having their own football team..UK is single country and they suppose to have one national team representing all ethnic group within country just like Pakistan..no?
> 
> and why Turkey is playing in EURO when they are not actually part of Europe (politically)



Only that Turkey is part of Europe as well, it's a transcontinental nation like Russia. The European territories of Turkey in fact is larger than several European countries and it shares a long history and culture with SE Europe.


----------



## T-123456

SvenSvensonov said:


> While you Euros were having fun, Messi was busy tearing us a new butthole in Copa America Centenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That free kick!! I oughta call the police, there's a beat down in progress.
> 
> View attachment 312435
> 
> 
> And the rest of the world wonders why we don't like "football."


0-4


----------



## Roybot

Turk guy trolled by his wife

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Someone explain to me why there is no single football team representing UK rather than wales, England and Ireland having their own football team..UK is single country and they suppose to have one national team representing all ethnic group within country just like Pakistan..no?
> 
> and why Turkey is playing in EURO when they are not actually part of Europe (politically)


The UK is technically a union of four constituent countries.

It's like asking why the European Union doesn't have its own team. 

The UK could have its own national football team I guess, just like it does at the Olympics, but the member countries of the UK prefer to play separately and are legally allowed to do so. 

As for Turkey, it's a transcontinental country, so I guess the Turks were given a choice between Asia and Europe.

Plus, politically speaking, Turkey is considered more European than Asian. It's a member state of the Council of Europe, a candidate for joining the EU, etc. Historically speaking, it has been integrating with Europe / the West for the last couple of hundred years, especially since the Tanzimat period.

Anyway, this tournament is really boring. Only 1.81 goals per game. What a farce lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

SvenSvensonov said:


> Shut up.
> 
> View attachment 312441
> 
> 
> We should invade Argentina. Turns out they were stockpiling weapons of mass destruction (They have oil right?),
> 
> Gonzalo Higuaín and Messi are on a mission to destroy.
> 
> When's hockey season start?


They are the best team in the world right now and the US suck at real football so,no need to feel bad about it.


----------



## F-22Raptor

T-123456 said:


> They are the best team in the world right now and the US suck at real football so,no need to feel bad about it.



I wouldn't say we suck. The elite teams like Argentina are just heads and shoulders above us. We made the semis of the Copa America which no one expected from us, and we've made the round of 16 in 3 of the last 4 World Cups. Only 8 countries managed to do that. I say it's not to bad for a sport that is top 5 in this county at best.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

@flamer84

One of the better games buddy...yeah...so must be an Euro championship match.


----------



## bsruzm

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Anyway, this tournament is really boring.


What happend?


----------



## Vergennes

Congratulations to Iceland !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

F-22Raptor said:


> We made the semis of the Copa America which no one expected from us,


I expected that because of Jurgen Klinsmann who is in charge for enough time now that you should be able to cope with the South-American style of football.
Unfortunately for you,Argentina is the best team at the moment,they will probably win it.
Btw,i was just messing with Sven.


----------



## F-22Raptor

T-123456 said:


> I expected that because of Jurgen Klinsmann who is in charge for enough time now that you should be able to cope with the South-American style of football.
> Unfortunately for you,Argentina is the best team at the moment,they will probably win it.
> Btw,i was just messing with Sven.


Well, we looked dead in the water after the opening loss to Colombia. Then we managed to reel off 3 straight victories. The semis was our goal. I just hope we show up for the third place match against Colombia/Chile.


----------



## T-123456

F-22Raptor said:


> Well, we looked dead in the water after the opening loss to Colombia. Then we managed to reel off 3 straight victories. The semis was our goal. I just hope we show up for the third place match against Colombia/Chile.


I think it will be Colombia.fourth is also good.


----------



## Zulkarneyn

If Sweden beats Belgium
Or Ireland beats Italy 
Turkey is out


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Zulkarneyn said:


> If Sweden beats Belgium
> Or Ireland beats Italy
> Turkey is out


Don't worry. This tournament is a borefest. Both games will end 0-0 lol.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Zulkarneyn said:


> If Sweden beats Belgium
> Or Ireland beats Italy
> Turkey is out



Don`t give up the hope until the matches are over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Don`t give up the hope until the matches are over.


Sweden just scored, but the referee ruled it out due to "high kick".
Load of rubbish...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobo6661

Oh Vauban your police will need to sing with Ireland whole night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

​


Zulkarneyn said:


> If Sweden beats Belgium
> Or Ireland beats Italy
> Turkey is out



Next time! 

-


bobo6661 said:


> Oh Vauban your police will need to sing with Ireland whole night



I see what you did here ! 
But to be fair I'm still happy their fans would be here because they are by far the best organised group of drunkies I have ever seen ! 
Now,I am afraid that if we beat them,they will attack our police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Sweden just scored, but the referee ruled it out due to "high kick".
> Load of rubbish...



Still cant believe that nonsense. The defender brought his head down to Berg's knees? How the fuc* is that Bergs fault especially since Berg was the one first into the ball. Really gutted. Sweden played so well and deserved to win today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Sweden just scored, but the referee ruled it out due to "high kick".
> Load of rubbish...





Kambojaric said:


> Still cant believe that nonsense. The defender brought his head down to Berg's knees? How the fuc* is that Bergs fault especially since Berg was the one first into the ball. Really gutted. Sweden played so well and deserved to win today.


Sorry for your loss bud. I would wish the king Ibrahimovic could enjoy his last tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Turkey eliminated.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Turkey eliminated.



Nana...somebody could think you have something against Turkey...


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Turkey eliminated.


We all know you are dying inside. You are a secret Turkey admirer


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The Euro 2016 final is guaranteed to have at least one team that hasn't won the competition before:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Euro_2016_knockout_phase



Too bad there aren't enough goals, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Nana...somebody could think you have something against Turkey...





Zulkarneyn said:


> We all know you are dying inside. You are a secret Turkey admirer



@Kuwaiti Girl is just








because Turkey didn't win,that can be understood ! 

Just kidding please don't attack me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Vauban said:


> @Kuwaiti Girl is just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because Turkey didn't win,that can be understood !
> 
> Just kidding please don't attack me.


That GIF! 

----------------------------

The Italians probably regret finishing in first place.

The path to the final is ironically easier for Belgium ROFL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The UK is technically a union of four constituent countries.
> 
> It's like asking why the European Union doesn't have its own team.


Not really?  European union is a union of different countries in Europe while UK is country of every ethnic group who reside in there i.e English, Scottish, Welsh , Irish etc. Every country has different ethnic groups live in there and they dont make their national football team based on their ethnicity or province. National team suppose to represent whole country and every country should only be allowed to have one team otherwise every country will bring 4 teams because they have four different ethnic groups live in same country



Kuwaiti Girl said:


> As for Turkey, it's a transcontinental country, so I guess the Turks were given a choice between Asia and Europe.
> 
> Plus, politically speaking, Turkey is considered more European than Asian. It's a member state of the Council of Europe, a candidate for joining the EU, etc. Historically speaking, it has been integrating with Europe / the West for the last couple of hundred years, especially since the Tanzimat period.
> 
> Anyway, this tournament is really boring. Only 1.81 goals per game. What a farce lol.



Geographically only a small percentage(northwesternpart) of turkey is in Europe. The central and main part of turkey is in asia. Politically Turkey is not member of EU and will not going to be for decades

yes football is boring game when game is slow and there are no goals so better start watching cricket or hockey


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Not really?  European union is a union of different countries in Europe while UK is country of every ethnic group who reside in there i.e English, Scottish, Welsh , Irish etc. Every country has different ethnic groups live in there and they dont make their national football team based on their ethnicity or province. National team suppose to represent whole country and every country should only be allowed to have one team otherwise every country will bring 4 teams because they have four different ethnic groups live in same country
> 
> 
> 
> Geographically only a small percentage(northwesternpart) of turkey is in Europe. The central and main part of turkey is in asia. Politically tukey is not member of EU and will not going to be for decades
> 
> yes football is boring game when game is slow and there are no goals so better start watching cricket or hockey


The UK consists of 4 constituent countries.

It's really complicated. The UK is considered a single/unitary country, and yet it consists of four different constituent countries at the same time lol.

That's because countries like Wales and Scotland have managed to get a great degree of autonomy over the years.

One could argue that Northern Ireland is merely a province, but Wales, England, and Scotland are definitely countries in their own right.

As for Turkey, I'm aware of its geographic characteristics. Like I said, however, political geography is more important in these instances. The Turks are considered to be part of Europe these days. It has been that way ever since the Tanzimat period and Ataturk's reforms.

By the way, if you want to read more about the UK's complex political system, I suggest you read these two links:

1. Devolution in the United Kingdom

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devolution_in_the_United_Kingdom

2. Countries of the United Kingdom

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_of_the_United_Kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The UK consists of 4 constituent countries.
> 
> It's really complicated. The UK is considered a single/unitary country, and yet it consists of four different constituent countries at the same time lol.
> 
> That's because countries like Wales and Scotland have managed to get a great degree of autonomy over the years.
> .



Countries cannot exist within country. All these English, Scottish, Welsh,  Irish identify themselves as British and have one British passport. I will say these are the 4 regions/ethnicity within a single country. Would you say every state of US is a country in itself because have certain degree of autonomy?


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Countries cannot exist within country. All these English, Scottish, Welsh,  Irish identify themselves as British and have one British passport. I will say these are the 4 regions/ethnicity within a single country. Would you say every state of US is a country in itself because have certain degree of autonomy?


Countries within countries do exist.

It's not just the UK. 

Greenland is a country that happens to be part of another country (i.e. Denmark).

In theory, that was also the case in the Soviet Union, but the central Soviet government ignored its own laws.

The system in the US is different. It's up to Washington to decide whether or not it devolves its powers to each state.


----------



## bobo6661

Turk-Power said:


> Nobody cares about indebted and decadent EU in Turkey ..... EU is over with $37 trillion of debt
> 
> The recent economic crisis demonstrated many of the weaknesses of EU
> EU is tired and decadent ... Turkey on the other hand is growing and dynamic
> 
> even Turkey was lucky NOT to be in the EU during the financial crisis, since it has recovered much more quickly and robustly than Europe
> 
> and soon Turkey will allow 3 million Syrian refugees to flow into Europe ............. good luck EU you will need it



Oh a butthurt Turkey football fan member after its team lost ... Maby your on this video?:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Zulkarneyn said:


> Sorry for your loss bud. I would wish the king Ibrahimovic could enjoy his last tournament



I think he might play one more game to give him a proper send off (http://nyheter24.se/sport/fotboll/8...-em-men-nu-kommer-oppningen-for-en-till-match). He is after all by far the best footballer Sweden has ever produced.

Sorry about Turkey not making it through either. Both teams that I was supporting are now out. Time to support Iceland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Portugal win win the EC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Belgium will win it IMO.


----------



## bsruzm

@Kuwaiti Girl , I deleted my post because you liked it


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

bsruzm said:


> @Kuwaiti Girl , I deleted my post because you liked it


No problem. I'll put you on my ignore list so that I don't see (and like) your posts again.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Everyone in Sweden is hoping for BREXIT today.
(but only from UEFA2016)
Go, Iceland, Go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@Penguin How come this genius remained unoticed ?!
-
*Is this prophetic penguin Paul the Octopus reborn?*







*Flocke the Penguin is making his name as a psychic after a streak of correct football predictions.
*
http://www.thelocal.de/20160623/brandenburg-penguin-psychic-euro-football-soccer-flocke-predictions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

bsruzm said:


> @Kuwaiti Girl , I deleted my post because you liked it





Kuwaiti Girl said:


> No problem. I'll put you on my ignore list so that I don't see (and like) your posts again.



Must be true love...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@bobo6661 
-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobo6661

That was long a nightmare  ... But it was fun listening to people outside. I live in a residencial block and its hot now, it was so loud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

I am really disappointed by Croatia's defeat,they deserved to win,all the way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Surprised to see Croatia out of the competition so soon. :-/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746963509389496320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747052572658307072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747052572658307072



We made it,thanks to Antoine Griezmann ! 




 @bobo6661

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Ouch..


----------



## Vergennes

Ouch.. ouch...


----------



## xenon54 out



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deidara

Watching Spain vs Italy and being reminded of how bad Pique is. He is the most overachieving player ive ever seen.


----------



## Vergennes

xenon54 said:


>








-
@MarkusS Congratz !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

Nice match between Spain and Italy. Really sad that Spain lost. Pique shouldn't have missed that last minute chance.


----------



## xenon54 out

Vergennes said:


> View attachment 314187
> 
> -
> @MarkusS Congratz !
> 
> View attachment 314199​


What is this?


----------



## Vergennes

xenon54 said:


> What is this?



During Russia vs England,a fan smuggled a shovel in the stadium. Nobody knows how he did this,but the investigations say that there were accomplices in the stadium... who knows.
-
No seriously,this is a photoshop,but pretty funny.
It was a guy that became 'famous' after he went in underwear and with a shovel to chase bird protecting militants and journalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

Vergennes said:


> @bobo6661



But i'm sorry i cheered for irish just love those guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Lots of Action : England - Iceland. 1-1 after 6 minutes !


----------



## bobo6661

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Lots of Action : England - Iceland. 1-1 after 6 minutes !



Go Iceland !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

bobo6661 said:


> Go Iceland !!!


2-1 for Iceland!

BREXIT accepable in UEFA2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

for god sake man first brexit now this!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Direct from Reykavik!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobo6661

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Direct from Reykavik!



Oh my this is half of Iceland there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

we are being beating by a supermarket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

OMF GOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

BREXIT...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

BREXIT!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Congratulations to Iceland,they really deserved it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Vergennes said:


> Congratulations to Iceland,they really deserved it !
> 
> View attachment 314245​


France next, I am afraid!

Spain and England the same day.
France hired a director from Game of Thrones...
No sentimentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

A.P. Richelieu said:


> France next, I am afraid!
> 
> Spain and England the same day.
> France hired a director from Game of Thrones...
> No sentimentality.



I would love to see this team winning,because they really deserve to win and down in the toilets Ronaldo and his 'little' mentality.
-
But since *i'm a french fanatic*,of course,we will beat them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

They've done it again.England fail on a big forum yet again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobo6661

*The moment when 

You leave Europe two times in 4 days *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@SMS Derfflinger @bobo6661 @A.P. Richelieu @SOHEIL @vostok @Sinan @xenon54 @Windows 10 @Providence @Kambojaric

Interesting....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SMS Derfflinger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Vergennes said:


> @SMS Derfflinger @bobo6661 @A.P. Richelieu @SOHEIL @vostok @Sinan @xenon54 @Windows 10 @Providence @Kambojaric
> 
> Interesting....
> 
> View attachment 314268​





Oh shit ... holy shit ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

Vergennes said:


> @SMS Derfflinger @bobo6661 @A.P. Richelieu @SOHEIL @vostok @Sinan @xenon54 @Windows 10 @Providence @Kambojaric



This was a fantastic match i will remember forever ! This what make football great when a little team like this wins with a giant. 
I will cheer for Iceland again ^.^ They won my heart with this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

bobo6661 said:


> This was a fantastic match i will remember forever ! This what make football great when a little team like this wins with a giant.
> I will cheer for Iceland again ^.^ They won my heart with this match.


The Coach, Lars Lagerbäck of Sweden has NEVER lost vs England.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Coach, Lars Lagerbäck of Sweden has NEVER lost vs England.



Remember me and my friends jaws just dropped when we saw that goal. Truly one of the most amazing football moment in recent years especially for Sweden fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

The biggest hurdle to our victory was our damn coach himself. That stupid sod kept playing all the media darlings although they were performing at their lowest levels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Providence said:


> The biggest hurdle to our victory was our damn coach himself. That stupid sod kept playing all the media darlings although they were performing at their lowest levels



He made bizarre decisions throughout the tournament. Kane, one of your tallest and most effective players in the air was taking corners in the first game!
And Sterling was clearly struggling in contrast to Rashford who whenever substituted in electrified England's game. Still Hodgeson consistently played Sterling, giving Rashford only the last 5 minutes or so to play. No wonder he resigned straight away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

A petition is underway in England, to have a rematch vs Iceland, since people were not aware that
they were out of the UEFA2016 if they lost.

"The Prime Minister’s spokesperson said that playing another match was “not remotely on the cards”. 
The clarification comes amid a petition calling for a re-run in the event of a lost game and following speculation that the government may go to the country again once the terms of Britain’s new relationship with UEFA2016 have been agreed."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

@Taygibay @bobo6661

Irish fans at it again ! They are going to be missed really,nothing better to see them happy and spreading their joy to everyone that are within their radius.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Well deserved.
-
*Euro 2016: Republic of Ireland fans awarded Medal of City of Paris*

Republic of Ireland football fans are to receive an award from the mayor of Paris for their "exemplary sportsmanship" during Euro 2016.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36661166

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

@bobo6661 Guys... 
-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

Vergennes said:


> @bobo6661 Guys...
> -



Nah we are happy we got so far this time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Congratulations to the welsh team !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Vergennes said:


> Congratulations to the welsh team !
> 
> View attachment 315219​



Congratulations... For brexit & the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Wales voted for brexit but they are staying in Euro CUP. If they show same performance against struggling Portugal then they will be going into final


----------



## Worf

Poland played better overall! I can't believe Portugal is in the semi finals, when it hasn't even won* a single game....

Saw this;
'Wales proving its possible to lose 48 to 52 and still remain in Europe'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

*Euro 2016: Italy to Wear Black Armbands to Honour Dhaka Attack Victims*
*http://m.sports.ndtv.com/euro-2016/...black-armbands-to-honour-dhaka-attack-victims*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Germany vs Italy final score 6-5
What a match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Worf

Italy-Germany penalties were the worst in quite a while.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

That was long




MrTopal27 said:


> Italy-Germany penalties were the worst in quite a while.........



LoL No! That was a perfect long triller for germany;p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Dammit...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

@SMS Derfflinger @bobo6661 @MarkusS Damn,that was so intense !
-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jungibaaz

That was one hell of a penalty shoot-out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

GO DEUTCHLAND!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

So Germany does it again in penalty shootout then! No Country can match Germany when it comes to penalties... Nerves of steel these lot have!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

JanjaWeed said:


> So Germany does it again in penalty shootout then! No Country can match Germany when it comes to penalties... Nerves of steel these lot have!


These were the worse penalty by Germans especially in the begining

[video]


----------



## MarkusS

Im sad we lost but cant blame our team. They played great and did their best and were equal to germany. In the end it wasnt enough so maybe next time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Natan

MarkusS said:


> Im sad we lost but cant blame our team. They played great and did their best and were equal to germany. In the end it wasnt enough so maybe next time


It was an amazing show! Both teams played great.


----------



## WAJsal

Jungibaaz said:


> That was one hell of a penalty shoot-out.


Was indeed, the number of blunders made... Even the commentators had lost it at one point. Exciting Shoot-out though.

PS: A German fan, have always been. Just too good.
Neur is a beast, just look at him and his performance in World cup...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> These were the worse penalty by Germans especially in the begining
> 
> [video]


& they still managed to go through. When you have two of the best goalies involved, one can't expect to score with every kick. Reputation of Germans in penalties alone can put off the opposition!


----------



## Vergennes

@A.P. Richelieu @bobo6661 Promising. 

'Heimir Hallgrímsson has warned France that they "haven't seen Iceland's best game yet" as his remarkable side look to deny the ambitious hosts a berth in the semi-finals.'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

_Les Bleus _will hopefully win their 3rd EURO and the third international trophy as hosts after the EURO in 1984 and World Cup in 1998. A win this year would also mean that France would equal Germany's and Spain's record 3 wins.

Iceland is a nice fairytale story but it must and will end tonight. Also we should not forget that Iceland already did their most important job in this tournament and that was eliminating the English.

Actually Deschamps is the greatest enemy of success. I still do not understand why he is the manager and some of his player selections! I hope that he can prove me wrong.

Germany are favorites but I think that they are not as strong as previously. Argentina would have won the World Cup final in 2014 had it not been for their wastefulness. The serial bottler Higuaín is especially guilty here. Also Khedira is injured while Hummels (big weakness for Germany) is suspended and Gómez is doubtful as he got injured yesterday. There are good chances of winning as France has much better individualists IMO.

Players like Pogba must step up though. Griezmann and Payet have already shown their worth.

Lastly it is a shame that we cannot have a "real" final. For instance FR-DE. Instead we will have a team like Portugal in the final (most likely) that are yet to win a single game! I doubt that Wales can make another huge upset against Portugal.

I talked about Deschamps and his strange selections earlier in this post and what do I see? Moussa Sissoko of all people in the starting lineup.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749664193431863296
http://www.lequipe.fr/info-continue/euro16/30534

Now watch him score the deciding goal.

Game over. As expected. Great performance so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Vergennes said:


> @A.P. Richelieu @bobo6661 Promising.
> 
> 'Heimir Hallgrímsson has warned France that they "haven't seen Iceland's best game yet" as his remarkable side look to deny the ambitious hosts a berth in the semi-finals.'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

France vs Iceland half time score 4-0
Going to sleep  no interest left in today's match. France's gonna win this hands down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

4-0 at the half ! @A.P. Richelieu @Arabian Stallion @Taygibay @bobo6661 @Providence
It's not that we don't like them,but the fairy tale had to come to an end ! Au suivant,s'il vous plaît !
-
EDIT : 5-1 !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Vergennes said:


> 4-0 at the half ! @A.P. Richelieu @Arabian Stallion @Taygibay @bobo6661 @Providence
> It's not that we don't like them,but the fairy tale had to come to an end ! Au suivant,s'il vous plaît !
> -
> EDIT : 4-1 !!



Germany - Sweden 4-0 after 60 minutes. Different result at the end of the game.
My nephew and friends turned off the television after 4-0.
That is when I started watching!






5-1 makes it harder though!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobo6661

Vergennes said:


> -0 at the half ! @A.P. Richelieu @Arabian Stallion @Taygibay @bobo6661 @Providence
> It's not that we don't like them,but the fairy tale had to come to an end ! Au suivant,s'il vous plaît !



Ehh so sad :/ Bad bad French;p But they got a Gol !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

French team look like african team with plenty of black guys with long legs


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh well..If there was any doubts about how pathetic team England is, French just helped to clear that today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Thank you Iceland for this epic match !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> French team look like african team with plenty of black guys with long legs



They are French citizens of a mainly West African origin (Senegal, Mali, Guinea, Cameroon etc.). Likewise there have been many French footballers of Arab descent or of non-French European descent which the likes of Raymond Kopa, Michel Platini and many others are examples of.

The current star (Griezmann) for instance is of Alsace German origin. Yet as French as anybody else.

France is a ethnically diverse country and has been that for a long time. Even historically the different regions of France have been inhabited by Celtic, Germanic and Romance-speaking peoples etc. The size of France, its geographic location and more modern history (colonialism) has a lot to do with all of that.

For instance the national football team of KSA is mostly made up by Afro-Arabs and I can assure you that we do not look at them differently than any other ethnicity in KSA.

The English national football team has many players of Caribbean, West African (Nigeria, Ghana etc.) origin as well. Germany as well has players of non-native origins. (Poles, Turks, Arabs, Africans etc.).

This is how most of the world looks like today, especially in Western Europe. You can like it or not but its a fact and as always its about being the best at what you do and not about your origins.

In the US 95% of the national basketball team is made up of African-Americans who otherwise only form 13-15% of the American population. I am sure that non-African-Americans cheer just as much for the national team as any other American.

Anyway the origin of the players is irrelevant as they represent the country France and all its citizens. It is actually very simple. Mixing sports and politics is pointless and a recipe for disaster.



Vergennes said:


> Thank you Iceland for this epic match !!
> 
> View attachment 315567​



This song is fitting for the show that we watched tonight.







Poor Belgium.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Well played to France. They learnt from the mistakes other teams made when facing Iceland. Will miss team Iceland though, they made their country proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Reaction in Iceland!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Arabian Stallion said:


> They are French citizens of a mainly West African origin (Senegal, Mali, Guinea, Cameroon etc.). Likewise there have been many French footballers of Arab descent or of non-French European descent which the likes of Raymond Kopa, Michel Platini and many others are examples of.
> 
> The current star (Griezmann) for instance is of Alsace German origin. Yet as French as anybody else.
> 
> France is a ethnically diverse country and has been that for a long time. Even historically the different regions of France have been inhabited by Celtic, Germanic and Romance-speaking peoples etc. The size of France, its geographic location and more modern history (colonialism) has a lot to do with all of that.
> 
> For instance the national football team of KSA is mostly made up by Afro-Arabs and I can assure you that we do not look at them differently than any other ethnicity in KSA.
> 
> The English national football team has many players of Caribbean, West African (Nigeria, Ghana etc.) origin as well. Germany as well has players of non-native origins. (Poles, Turks, Arabs, Africans etc.).
> 
> This is how most of the world looks like today, especially in Western Europe. You can like it or not but its a fact and as always its about being the best at what you do and not about your origins.
> 
> In the US 95% of the national basketball team is made up of African-Americans who otherwise only form 13-15% of the American population. I am sure that non-African-Americans cheer just as much for the national team as any other American.
> 
> Anyway the origin of the players is irrelevant as they represent the country France and all its citizens. It is actually very simple. Mixing sports and politics is pointless and a recipe for disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> This song is fitting for the show that we watched tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Belgium.


Dude i have nothing against black, white or arab french. I just mentioned something which i observed while wtaching the game. I also remember this popular french footballer Zidane who had algerian background

You said that you guys dont treat Afro-Arabs differently but why many non Arab Muslims complain about racism within KSA? They think that Arabs even fight over who is real/pure Arabs as some Arabic people from egypt and others middle eastern countries are being treated as inferior


----------



## Grevion

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Reaction in Iceland!
> 
> View attachment 315577


Yeah. I heard their coach is a part time dentist.


----------



## Vassnti

Vergennes said:


> Thank you Iceland for this epic match !!
> 
> View attachment 315567​


 
Such a pity i so wanted to hear the screams across the rest of Europe when Iceland won the cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

litefire said:


> Yeah. I heard their coach is a part time dentist.


No, it is one if the players.
He has been a full time coach for like forever...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> French team look like african team with plenty of black guys with long legs


That's because France has lots of colonies in south america/ africa etc and they gave rights to their subjects in colonies to represent the parent country.


----------



## Vergennes

Congratulations to the welsh team,even if they lost,they made it to the semi finals and made an entire nation proud !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> Congratulations to the welsh team,even if they lost,they made it to the semi finals and made an entire nation proud !
> 
> View attachment 316109​



Good luck to France vs the old rival

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Nilgiri said:


> Good luck to France vs the old rival



According to sources,german army is on the move and is being deployed to the border,ready to invade France in case of defeat to restore Germany's honor and dignity.
-
Merkel denied these claims calling them 'ridiculous and unrealistics' but pictures emerging on twitter show an army on the move and scriptures on the tanks wich say 'Von münchen nach Paris,Deutschland über alles'.
@SMS Derfflinger @bobo6661

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Portugal were the better team no doubt. Clash of the titans tomorrow. Somehow I think the Germans will win. They always play so strong as a unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veles

Preparations are underway in case Germany loses, this photo was leaked online couple of hours ago, supposedly it was taken in the depths of Reichstag bulding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

YEAH, we are coming...Blitzkrieg 2.0!







Our readiness is at the highest level...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

I believe the US MNT will win!


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> According to sources,german army is on the move and is being deployed to the border,ready to invade France in case of defeat to restore Germany's honor and dignity.
> -
> Merkel denied these claims calling them 'ridiculous and unrealistics' but pictures emerging on twitter show an army on the move and scriptures on the tanks wich say 'Von münchen nach Paris,Deutschland über alles'.
> @SMS Derfflinger @bobo6661



I can never forget that time in the world cup (was it 82??) that the german goalie deliberately took out that french player in such brutal way. I have always supported France between the 2 in soccer since I came across that (of course I tend to support France anyway since 98 glory hehe)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Worf

It is absolutely unbelievable that Portugal is going to the finals. One can only hope they get battered by France or Germany...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

MrTopal27 said:


> It is absolutely unbelievable that Portugal is going to the finals. One can only hope they get battered by France or Germany...


Page 22 post 322 of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Worf

T-123456 said:


> Page 22 post 322 of this thread.


No way they can beat france or germany!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

MrTopal27 said:


> No way they can beat france or germany!


We have to wait till Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

@Vergennes I like the french attack led by GriezMan, Pogba, Payet and Giroud. Wish France all the best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

All the best to Portugal and Cristiano 
#HalaMadrid


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

@Vergennes 

It`s time bro...may the better team win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Let's see who will be the first runners up of euro...i guess france


----------



## T-123456

What a bs,i guess the French paid that Italian referee.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

NOOOOOOOOO!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Oh god :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Kroos should have had a penalty.


----------



## Kambojaric

Really feel for Germany at the moment. They were the better team and the penalty France got was debatable. Having said that the French shut down the game well after their penalty goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

VIVE LA FRANCE.

VIVE LA RESISTANCE.

LES BOCHES ONT PERDU

(Too bad and sorry about that ref decision tho)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

SMS Derfflinger said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!


Scheiss schiedsrichter,der war gekauft.
The worst team can only win with help from that fvcking referee.


----------



## Vergennes

People were screaming so loud outside it was so crazy. This cup is in France and isn't going to leave her !




-
@SMS Derfflinger @bobo6661 @A.P. Richelieu @Nilgiri @Providence

Breaking news : Clashes reported at the border. The german army crossed the french border,entered Strasbourg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Welp congratz @Vergennes 
France just got lucky this time but i hate that referee 


Vergennes said:


> Breaking news : Clashes reported at the border. The german army crossed the french border,entered Strasbourg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> People were screaming so loud outside it was so crazy. This cup is in France and isn't going to leave her !
> 
> View attachment 316254​-
> @SMS Derfflinger @bobo6661 @A.P. Richelieu @Nilgiri @Providence
> 
> Breaking news : Clashes reported at the border. The german army crossed the french border,entered Strasbourg.



What do you think is the likelihood of beating Portugal now (try to be as neutral as possible )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Congratz @Vergennes 

But i have still the feeling, the referee was bribed and we were backstabbed by Italy, yes, the guys have a feeling for tradition...^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Congratz @Vergennes
> 
> But i have still the feeling, the referee was bribed and we were backstabbed by Italy, yes, the guys have a feeling for tradition...^^



That was a pretty terrible decision by the ref it has to be said.

This is why I support some immediate appeal process with a computer assisted arbiter.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Congratz @Vergennes
> 
> But i have still the feeling, the referee was bribed and we were backstabbed by Italy, yes, the guys have a feeling for tradition...^^


How you will justify the second goal? who bribed German goal keeper ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> Breaking news : Clashes reported at the border. The german army crossed the french border,entered Strasbourg.



Are the leclercs dug in and ready for the leopard onslaught?



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> How you will justify the second goal? who bribed German goal keeper ?



Momentum bro, like how germany beat england that time after the clear lampard goal by like a whole foot that was not given.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> How you will justify the second goal? who bribed German goal keeper ?



Nope, but you know, how a goal can change the dynamic, if Griezmann shot the second as first and would then got the penalty - s... happens, but so...

And the yellow cards, really i thought we have to change the colour of our flag...^^

Na, the game is over, i wish France all luck for sunday and win the championship, guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Nope, but you know, how a goal can change the dynamic, if Griezmann shot the second as first and would then got the penalty - s... happens, but so...
> 
> And the yellow cards, really i thought we have to change the colour of our flag...^^



Commiserations bro.

How's germany holding up? Planning the panzer thrusts already? They might be expecting you in the Ardennes this time...so you'll need another play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Nilgiri said:


> Momentum bro, like how germany beat england that time after the clear lampard goal by like a whole foot that was not given.


Momentum was with Germany as they had possession of the ball most of the time i.e 68% but they were not able to go forward and score and its score which matter at the end ..rest are all excuses..Luck was with german againt italy and no it was with france

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Nope...Mutti denied it to us, we are going home after we drink the bars empty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Nope...Mutti denied it to us, we are going home after we drink the bars empty.



How intoxicated are you lot gonna get from a scale of 1 to Yeltsin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> How you will justify the second goal? who bribed German goal keeper ?


If you have ever played football,you must understand,i guess you havent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

T-123456 said:


> If you have ever played football,you must understand,i guess you havent.


Your guess is wrong


----------



## Vergennes

Nilgiri said:


> Are the leclercs dug in and ready for the leopard onslaught?



In fact it was just a german army unit that lost its way to their base and entered france mistakenly. 
The 'clashes' loud weren't bullets flying but french supporters throwing firecrackers. Forgive me. @SMS Derfflinger @The Sandman 

Peace and love between Germany and France.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

@Vergennes @Nilgiri 

Already to much alcohol...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> The 'clashes' loud weren't bullets flying but french supporters throwing firecrackers.



Low blow man, low blow 



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Your guess is wrong








it doesn't count bro 



SMS Derfflinger said:


> Already to much alcohol...



You can take solace in the fact the French will never beat you in beer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

SMS Derfflinger said:


> @Vergennes @Nilgiri
> 
> Already to much alcohol...



I had to !






We aren't bad either !  @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> How you will justify the second goal? who bribed German goal keeper ?



More like the German defenders caused a massive blunder. Just kick the ball out of the penalty area for goodness sake. However its hard to dampen down the impact of the referees decision at the end of the first half. That penalty changed the outlook of the whole game. France suddenly parked the bus whilst Germany had to throw men forward leaving themselves exposed at the back. In fact had Giroud not been selfish on one of the counters and instead squared the ball to Greizemann, then France could have won by even 3:0.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Nilgiri said:


> Low blow man, low blow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't count bro


I actually played the football but even commentator was saying that it was very poor save by german goal keeper which let french player score second goal ..so if we blame referee for first goal then who should be blamed for second goal..2-0 or 1-0 would have not make any difference



Kambojaric said:


> More like the German defenders caused a massive blunder. Just kick the ball out of the penalty area for goodness sake. However its hard to dampen down the impact of the referees decision at the end of the first half. That penalty changed the outlook of the whole game. France suddenly parked the bus whilst Germany had to throw men forward leaving themselves exposed at the back. In fact had Giroud not been selfish on one of the counters and instead squared the ball to Greizemann, then France could have won by even 3:0.


Well german are experienced players and i dont think they have lost the control of the game just because of initial goal.. If one goal went wrong against you then you dont lose control and let others make score after score

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> We aren't bad either !  @Nilgiri



LOL!

The French are one of the toughest to beat at drinking under the table once you get them going....I know coz I've tried and failed mostly hehe.

But I meant more along the lines of the availability of quality beer in general. Germans are the best there...maybe Czechs can make the argument they are better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Nilgiri said:


> But I meant more along the lines of the availability of quality beer in general. Germans are the best there...maybe Czechs can make the argument they are better.



Only, i mean really! only, if we have a bad day...Prost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Well german are experienced players and i dont think they have lost the control of the game just because of initial goal.. If one goal went wrong against you then you dont lose control and let others make score after score



Well they didn't lose control, Germany had 68% possession, but France as said threw men back and defended really well. Had the game been even at half time then both teams would have had to take risks in the second half. Taking nothing away from France, they did what any team would do with a 1:0 lead in a semi final, but still you couldn't help but feel sorry for Germany. They gave it their everything but will no doubt feel that the decision by the ref was really harsh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Providence

Vergennes said:


> People were screaming so loud outside it was so crazy. This cup is in France and isn't going to leave her !
> 
> View attachment 316254​-
> @SMS Derfflinger @bobo6661 @A.P. Richelieu @Nilgiri @Providence
> 
> Breaking news : Clashes reported at the border. The german army crossed the french border,entered Strasbourg.



great stuff !! now teach that snobbish ronaldo some lesson to remember

@Taygibay @Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

Providence said:


> now teach that snobbish ronaldo some lesson to remember



OH! Yes, Yes, Yes, fingers crossed ... please, pretty pLiz, Tay-lor!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

Providence said:


> great stuff !! now teach that snobbish ronaldo some lesson to remember
> 
> @Taygibay @Vergennes





Taygibay said:


> OH! Yes, Yes, Yes, fingers crossed ... please, pretty pLiz, Tay-lor!



As I said to my good friend @SMS Derfflinger I am going to soak my cookies in Ronaldo's tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Only, i mean really! only, if we have a bad day...Prost.



Just with curiosity, how the German football fans feel when their team got scored twice by a French player of the Alsatian origin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Just with curiosity, how the German football fans feel when their team got scored twice by a French player of the Alsatian origin?



They don't care.

And if one must take the ethnic route, probably better than if those goals had come
from a Réunionais or an African colonies' descendant as Payet or Pogba?

Just makes no sense; stirring trouble won't work.
Modern Germans are ... well, very modern! Very!

But good evening, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Just with curiosity, how the German football fans feel when their team got scored twice by a French player of the Alsatian origin?



Griezmann is from Alsace? Didn`t know this and yet where i know it...it doesn`t change my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Griezmann is from Alsace? Didn`t know this and yet where i know it...it doesn`t change my life.



He was born in Mâcon.... not in Alsace,but in Bourgogne-Franche-Comté. 
Born to a father of alsacian origin..... and a *portuguese *mother.   @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

@Vergennes
It`s his duty to kick the portuguese out, too. This tradition must be cultivated, even new founded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

SMS Derfflinger said:


> *YEAH, we are coming...Blitzkrieg 2.0!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our readiness is at the highest level...





SMS Derfflinger said:


> @Vergennes
> 
> It`s time bro...may the better team win.





SMS Derfflinger said:


> *NOOOOOOOOO!!!*


@SMS Derfflinger WWII all over again?


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

xenon54 said:


> @SMS Derfflinger WWII all over again?



History repeat itself...the entire war in 95 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

I am all cheering for France !!

My Beer cans and popcorn are ready

@SMS Derfflinger @Vergennes @Taygibay What's your take ? How formidable do you think Portugal would be ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

France is gonna win this one.
And then the celebration starts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Cristiano Ronaldo looks badly injured. First aid guys took him out on a stretcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

ronaldo


----------



## Nilgiri

God damn how did that not go in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

ooooooooo that was so clossssssse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Nilgiri said:


> God damn how did that not go in





The Sandman said:


> ooooooooo that was so clossssssse



Oh.... I swear I was about to throw the TV out of the window,wtf it was so close ! How come we didn't score any goals against Portugal yet we defeated Germany ? I am sure if Ronaldo was still here,they would have defeated us !
@SMS Derfflinger @Providence

I have the feeling that they are going to win.

PS : Gignac is at the top in twitter trends in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Vergennes said:


> Oh.... I swear I was about to throw the TV out of the window,wtf it was so close ! How come we didn't score any goals against Portugal yet we defeated Germany ? I am sure if Ronaldo was still here,they would have defeated us !
> @SMS Derfflinger @Providence
> 
> I have the feeling that they are going to win.


I'm actually surprised that Portugal made it this far without Ronaldo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> I'm actually surprised that Portugal made it this far without Ronaldo



Lusitanians were always pretty tough buggers overall. Just ask the Romans  @MarkusS


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Portugal is playing with defensive mindset and i think they have intention to go for penalty



Nilgiri said:


> . Just ask the Romans  @MarkusS


This racist roman is enjoying pink colour so cannot answer


----------



## Nilgiri

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> This racist roman is enjoying pink colour so cannot answer



Too bad coz he cracks me up sometimes hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

So french team is the new choker of football? 



Nilgiri said:


> Too bad coz he cracks me up sometimes hehe


But he's extremely racist he even admits this openly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> So french team is the new choker of football?










The Sandman said:


> But he's extremely racist he even admits this openly



Sure I know that....doesn't mean he can't be a funny fella

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Sure I know that....doesn't mean he can't be a funny fella

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

All these fake tumbles and fake reactions....looks like it hasnt changed since I last watched football 

HAHAHAHA crossbar saves france now (or was it goalie???)

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL by portugal.

Sorry @Vergennes


----------



## The Sandman

WELL..................


----------



## T-123456

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA PORTUGALLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nilgiri

Do we actually have any portugal supporters in this forum? 

Portugal just needs to play it slow and waste time


----------



## Grevion

Portugal leads by 1-0
France on total attack.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

wow portgual done it at right time

pur toGoal


----------



## The Sandman

@Nilgiri looks like was right in my prev post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> @Nilgiri looks like was right in my prev post



SHUT UPPPPP


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

poor french lol 

Well no one thought Portugal will win it the way they started this Euro Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> SHUT UPPPPP


 but that's not gonna change the fact eh before them it was Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> poor french lol
> 
> *Well no one thought Portugal will win it* the way they started this Euro Cup


Page 22 post 322 of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> but that's not gonna change the fact eh before them it was Germany



Germans shouldn't complain anymore after they thrashed Brazil in Brazil in front of everybody.

@Vergennes Heads up, getting drunk on wine makes for bad hangovers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Germans shouldn't complain anymore after they thrashed Brazil in Brazil in front of everybody.


Oh no that wasn't thrashing that was some thing else ifyknwim  
Congratz Portugal and

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Portugal won. Congratulations to Portugal.
Ronaldo is in tears. French fans are in tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

PORTUGALLLL WINNERS OF EURO 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

Bravo! Portugal

At least it wasn't girlie Cristiano that did us in!

Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Taygibay said:


> At least it wasn't girlie Cristiano that did us in!





Wouldn't that have been a terrible insult to injury?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Nilgiri said:


> Germans shouldn't complain anymore after they thrashed Brazil in Brazil in front of everybody.


We all remember this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

T-123456 said:


> Page 22 post 322 of this thread.


yea but man they were third in their group in initial stage but did came back well in important knock out matches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Well, NilG mate, for my team, our invincibility at home is shattered.

That means this squad made us losers in such case for the first time!

And I have no pity for losers ...

Good evening, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

litefire said:


> Ronaldo is in tears. French fans are in tears.


for different reasons


----------



## Nilgiri

A.P. Richelieu said:


> We all remember this one!



Were you part of the crowd?:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> yea but man they were third in their group in initial stage but did came back well in important knock out matches


The only team that played with heart,they were not the best team but they fought for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Taygibay said:


> Well, NilG mate, for my team, our invincibility at home is shattered.
> 
> That means this squad made us losers in such case for the first time!
> 
> And I have no pity for losers ...
> 
> Good evening, Tay.


Now they did tried till the end and it wasn't that bad at all you're treating them like we treat our cricket team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Nilgiri said:


> Were you part of the crowd?:


We certainly enjoy when our Nordic brothers and sisters are successful, LOL.
Don't forget that they had a Swedish Coach which has done wonders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Puuuh @Vergennes @Taygibay, guys i`m sorry for you - it was like Germany-France, but this time France was the dominant team, i really tought, you would bring the cup home...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## marbella

assim que é.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Congratulations to Portugal.








I am very disappointed,but our team offered us great moments during this EURO and I would like to thank them,they did their best.

Very disappointed,but seeing our armed forces on the Champs-Elysées in three days will make us forget everything. 








​A great thanks to those men and women that participated in the security of the fans,the teams,the fan zones and the stadiums ,we sometimes tend to forget them,but if they weren't here.... who knows what could have happened ?
​








​Thanks to those that went to France,despite the high security threats....

​*Merci à tous*, for following us during this great month n for supporting your teams !

@Providence @Taygibay @Nilgiri @SMS Derfflinger @A.P. Richelieu @vostok @BRICSFTW @Sinan @xenon54 @Kambojaric @bobo6661 @flamer84 @waz @Blue Marlin

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## xenon54 out

Vergennes said:


> Congratulations to Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 316784
> 
> View attachment 316788​
> I am very disappointed,but our team offered us great moments during this EURO and I would like to thank them,they did their best.
> 
> Very disappointed,but seeing our armed forces on the Champs-Elysées in three days will make us forget everything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316786
> View attachment 316787
> ​A great thanks to those men and women participated in the security of the fans,the teams,the fan zones and the stadiums ,we sometimes tend to forget them,but if they weren't here.... who knows what could have happened ?
> 
> View attachment 316782
> View attachment 316783
> 
> View attachment 316790
> ​Thanks to those that went to France,despite the high security threats....
> 
> ​*Merci à tous*, for following us during this great month n for supporting your teams !
> 
> @Providence @Taygibay @Nilgiri @SMS Derfflinger @A.P. Richelieu @vostok @BRICSFTW @Sinan @xenon54 @Kambojaric @bobo6661 @flamer84 @waz @Blue Marlin


Glad the turnament went largely peaceful despite high risk even though those bastards attacked other places successfuly.

Congratulations to Portugal.

BTW new twitter accounts emerging.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> A great thanks to those men and women that participated in the security of the fans,the teams,the fan zones and the stadiums ,we sometimes tend to forget them,but if they weren't here.... who knows what could have happened ?



Yes a big merci to them!

Overall the tournament was done very well and professionally as to be expected!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Well done to Portugal. In terms of quality France were the better team no doubt, but the Portuguese looked well drilled and deserved to win. What a surprise they have been especially after their slow start at the beginning of this tournament.

Over all its been a great tournament and France has done a great job in hosting it, despite all the threats. Just gutted that Ibra could not score a goal or two before his retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SMS Derfflinger said:


> @Vergennes
> It`s his duty to kick the portuguese out, too. This tradition must be cultivated, even new founded.



It seems that his German blood is more prevalent.

That's why he defeats Germany but loses to Portugal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nevsky



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Providence

Vergennes said:


> Congratulations to Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 316784
> 
> View attachment 316788​
> I am very disappointed,but our team offered us great moments during this EURO and I would like to thank them,they did their best.
> 
> Very disappointed,but seeing our armed forces on the Champs-Elysées in three days will make us forget everything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316786
> View attachment 316787
> ​A great thanks to those men and women that participated in the security of the fans,the teams,the fan zones and the stadiums ,we sometimes tend to forget them,but if they weren't here.... who knows what could have happened ?
> ​View attachment 316782
> View attachment 316783
> 
> View attachment 316790​​Thanks to those that went to France,despite the high security threats....
> 
> ​*Merci à tous*, for following us during this great month n for supporting your teams !
> 
> @Providence @Taygibay @Nilgiri @SMS Derfflinger @A.P. Richelieu @vostok @BRICSFTW @Sinan @xenon54 @Kambojaric @bobo6661 @flamer84 @waz @Blue Marlin




I would just say hard luck for France. They did perform way below the potential in the last match but it would be wrong to measure French team's performance basis their outstanding run in the rest of the tournament. 

Credits should go to portugal for holding onto themselves even after Ronaldo's exit after 23rd min.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Vergennes said:


> Congratulations to Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 316784
> 
> View attachment 316788​
> I am very disappointed,but our team offered us great moments during this EURO and I would like to thank them,they did their best.
> 
> Very disappointed,but seeing our armed forces on the Champs-Elysées in three days will make us forget everything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316786
> View attachment 316787
> ​A great thanks to those men and women that participated in the security of the fans,the teams,the fan zones and the stadiums ,we sometimes tend to forget them,but if they weren't here.... who knows what could have happened ?
> ​View attachment 316782
> View attachment 316783
> 
> View attachment 316790​​Thanks to those that went to France,despite the high security threats....
> 
> ​*Merci à tous*, for following us during this great month n for supporting your teams !
> 
> @Providence @Taygibay @Nilgiri @SMS Derfflinger @A.P. Richelieu @vostok @BRICSFTW @Sinan @xenon54 @Kambojaric @bobo6661 @flamer84 @waz @Blue Marlin



My salute to the French forces. I shall be putting up my RIAT thread soon, and writing extensively about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

waz said:


> My salute to the French forces. I shall be putting up my RIAT thread soon, and writing extensively about them.


The french fucked me up. I had bet they will win, since i was 100 percent sure. My money all went into the drain.
well, you can never predict the outcome of a football match i guess.I should have known better.
@Vergennes, @Taygibay , Si vous avez fini de pleurer comme des bébés, remboursez-moi mon argent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

mike2000 is back said:


> The french fucked me up. I had bet they will win, since i was 100 percent sure. My money all went into the drain.
> well, you can never predict the outcome of a football match i guess.I should have known better.
> @Vergennes, @Taygibay , Si vous avez fini de pleurer comme des bébés, remboursez-moi mon argent.



Me cryin' ?
Nope I am not ! Disappointed maybe but in some days I will forget everything.  (Thanks to the 14 juillet parade and celebrations.)
After all,the most important thing is that we had funny,crazy,awesome moments during this month and that the EURO was largely peaceful (a part from some hooliganism...) despite all the threats. @Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Vergennes said:


> Me cryin' ?
> Nope I am not ! Disappointed maybe but in some days I will forget everything.  (Thanks to the 14 juillet parade and celebrations.)
> After all,the most important thing is that we had funny,crazy,awesome moments during this month and that the EURO was largely peaceful (a part from some hooliganism...) despite all the threats. @Taygibay


Don't worry Football is not the only sport, i'm sure other french sport personalities will keep winning on other sports events.

The event was well organized though, it was a beautiful moment of European solidarity and celebration.
mais je veux toujours mon argent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

mike2000 is back said:


> Don't worry Football is not the only sport, i'm sure other french sport personalities will keep winning on other sports events.
> 
> The event was well organized though, it was a beautiful moment of European solidarity and celebration.
> mais je veux toujours mon argent



Argent ? Quel argent ? Tu penses vraiment que la France va te rembourser le moindre centime ? C'est la crise,la récession,on a plus un rond,c'est plutôt toi qui nous doit du fric !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

BRICSFTW said:


>



Owwww....staawwwp itt!



Vergennes said:


> Argent ? Quel argent ? Tu penses vraiment que la France va te rembourser le moindre centime ? C'est la crise,la récession,on a plus un rond,c'est plutôt toi qui nous doit du fric !



Peut-etre payer avec les fromages et les baguettes etc...directement a cause de votre rarete d'argent . Faire le troc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

Well it was a great tournament no doubt.
France was the better team in the final untill the moment where Éder scored in the second half of the extra time.
Credit to Portugal they did not let it go till the last minute, there were some very tight moments when the match could have gone either way but the Portugal defense played out really well in the end. 
Kudos to the french establishment and their security forces for such a well organised tournament and for providing a safe environment for the teams and the fans to enjoy some good quality football.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPMM

Nilgiri said:


> Do we actually have any portugal supporters in this forum?
> 
> Portugal just needs to play it slow and waste time


 
Sorry I have been watching FOOTBALL for several weaks!

We are the champions!!!!!!



Nilgiri said:


> Lusitanians were always pretty tough buggers overall. Just ask the Romans  @MarkusS


 Did you ever heard of Viriato?
Ask the Romans!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

JPMM said:


> Did you ever heard of Viriato?
> Ask the Romans!



Yes its why I brought it up hehe. I watched a good documentary about him.

IIRC there was a Lusitanian leader who was a close ally of Hannibal as well in his amazing march into Italy.


----------



## JPMM

BRICSFTW said:


>


He said FODASSSS!!!!!!!

A great THANKS to every one on the forum! Great fair play! Congratulations to all Portuguese and all brothers from were some of the players came, I am talking of Brasil, Angola, Moçambique, Guiné-Bissau, Timor Leste, Cabo Verde, São Tomé e Principe and of France (Paris is the second largest Portuguese City)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

very touching 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153895254267672




French fan consoled by Portuguese boy after loss
A devastated French fan seen crying after his team's ‪#‎Euro2016‬ defeat to Portugal has been consoled by a young Portuguese fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> very touching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153895254267672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French fan consoled by Portuguese boy after loss
> A devastated French fan seen crying after his team's ‪#‎Euro2016‬ defeat to Portugal has been consoled by a young Portuguese fan.



Very nice to see. God bless this boy, he has been brought up well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

Im dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JPMM

Hi boy! came to the the border near NRF Portuguese light artillery battery, we are waiting for you in Lithuania!!!!




http://www.operacional.pt/artilharia-portuguesa-ruma-a-lituania/


----------

